# Mosel and Rhine - June 2010?



## gaspode

Hi everyone

For the past two years we've had a meet at Amboise in June, in fact I've been there for the past three years. :roll: 
For 2010 it seems a good idea to have a change and I'm pondering on a trip to Germany visiting the Mosel and Rhine so I'm starting this thread just to gauge interest and discover possible numbers. Nothing has been decided as yet, if there is sufficient interest I'll make further enquiries.

The outline plan would be to have a very informal setup, starting at Klusserath stellplatz, about 20km north of Trier on the Mosel.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2878
We would base ourselves on this stellplatz for about three days allowing everyone to explore the local area and use other nearby stellplatz if they preferred for odd nights. We would then work our way north along the Mosel to Enkirch for another three nights:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=237
Again, very informal and everyone could use other stellplatz in the area if they preferred (there are so many smaller stellplatz in the area that the choice is embarrassing). The idea would be that we wouldn't need to all stay together unless groups wanted to but we'd all be within a short driving distance of each other so likely to meet other members of the party whichever stellplatz we were staying on. For those members unfamiliar with Stellplatz, it would be a perfect opportunity to see just how they work. Most stellplatz in the area cost only a few euro per night and are all within easy reach of villages. Most have hook-up available.

Next, we go via Koblenz (maybe a night stop there) and head south down the Rhine to St Goar for a week stay at Loreleyblick:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1414
This site provides a central point to explore the middle Rhine with the huge advantage of being a short distance from the riverboat service which would provide the opportunity to arrange day trips along the Rhine to places like Boppard and Rudesheim for shopping and sightseeing. St Goar village is only a ten minute walk from the campsite and has lots of eating places, a regular ferry across the river and an interesting castle to visit.

Members would be able to join or leave the trip at any point, except that for the St Goar week there may be a minimum stay if I can negotiate a discount on their usual prices.

Let's have some comments.................. :wink:


----------



## vicdicdoc

Nice one ! . . we're certainly interested as it prob mates up with out [proposed] Black Forest trip & I concur, the amount of Stelplatz [or should that be stelplatezes :? ] puts it a very close second to France - or to put it another way, there a zillions of places to stop in and around every village along the river from Trier to Koblenz [and cheap too !]


----------



## Zebedee

Sounds good to me Ken. 

We have thoroughly enjoyed a trip to the Mosel last year and again this year, but another trip would be good, especially as some of it would be new ground to us.

I like the sound of the flexibility and informality. That would suit us fine as we don't like to be too "_organised_". :wink:

Certainly interested. 

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh

Sounds a plan, Ken. Ali and I would be up for that 

Dave


----------



## Wupert

DABurleigh said:


> Sounds a plan, Ken. Ali and I would be up for that
> 
> Dave


We could be up for this despite the fact we lived in the area for 15 years.

Wups


----------



## Hezbez

Hi Ken,

We would be interested in this. 
We enjoyed meeting everyone at Amboise this year and we are planning to head through the tunnel again at the end of May/beginning of June next year.

I visited Boppard, Rudesheim, Cochem etc when I was about 14, when I went there on a school coach trip and even as a teenager, I was able to appreciate the area - so I'm sure I'd really like it now!

Thanks


----------



## HurricaneSmith

I make the draft proposal about 14 nights-ish, allowing for those not yet retired.

We like the open plan idea and are interested to hear a little more.

By the way, I see Rheinfels Castle was built to protect tax collectors......I wonder where they stashed the dosh...? :twisted:


----------



## DAVID32

Sounds good to me yes you can put my wife and i down for the trip we would love to go as it is five years from we have been abroad.


----------



## gaspode

HurricaneSmith said:


> I see Rheinfels Castle was built to protect tax collectors......I wonder where they stashed the dosh...? :twisted:


Rheinfels castle is just up the hill out of the centre of St Goar - but there is a little tourist train that takes you straight there without the climb. It's an interesting place to visit because although it's now a hotel, the original ruins are virtually untouched and vast. You can roam around rough hewn pitch dark passages, in and out of cavernous halls etc. with little or no restraint. The elf & safety mob in the UK would have an aperplexic turn if they saw the state of it - but that just adds to the enjoyment. Don't take the kids in there, you'll lose them!
Mind you, on the other hand that may not be such a bad idea. :wink:
EDIT:
I've attached a picture of the view from the top of Rheinfels, you can see the marina in the forground, then the St Goar Stellplatz. The campsite is just off the picture round the bend on the right.


----------



## trevorf

Never been outside UK or France in the Motorhome yet and would love to join in on this one to benefit from others experience. Please put us down as a maybe, depending on dates and my wifes holidays from work.


Trevor


----------



## lifestyle

Thanks.
This sounds just what we are loking for,never been to Germany.

What dates are you looking at ?

Les


----------



## crimpleken

*Mosel and Rhine*

Hi, depending on dates we would be interested in this trip. We have always travelled on our own but we think this would be an opportunity to meet some fellow M/homers.
Crimpleken


----------



## geraldandannie

I don't know how I missed this post - sorry Ken  

I think we'd be interested.

Gerald


----------



## Hampshireman

Nice one Ken as Carole and I were thinking of visiting Germany for the first time and in fact this very area next year. 

Interested certainly and dependant on what we will be using as outlined in another post. The van or a different rig, possibly towing. If the latter would we be excluded?


----------



## eddied

*Rhine/Moselle*

 Buon giorno Ken,
not quite into making plans so far ahead; but yes, would be very interested depending on actual dates decided. Think it is a great idea.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Hampshireman

BTW Ken, any dog shows planned?


----------



## Zebedee

Hampshireman said:


> Nice one Ken as Carole and I were thinking of visiting Germany for the first time and in fact this very area next year.
> 
> Interested certainly and dependant on what we will be using as outlined in another post. The van or a different rig, possibly towing. If the latter would we be excluded?


Hi Derek

_(Interim reply until Ken comes on later.)_

It would be nowhere near as easy in a caravan. Not by any of Ken's doing of course, but (with a very few exceptions) caravans are not allowed on stellplatze, and certainly not on any of the ones Ken is suggesting, I'm fairly certain.

There are campsites in the region, but almost all of them are mostly seasonal pitches with just a few "touring" spaces available, and there are nowhere near as many as there are stellplatze. It may not be easy to get a pitch, and they are comparatively expensive anyway - far more than the usual 7 or 8 Euros (inc hookup) for a stellplatz.

Hope this helps. Ken will be on later with the definitive answer. 

_(Another good reason for not doing anything too hasty on the other thread!!   )_

Dave


----------



## Hampshireman

Thanks Dave. I guessed so but had to ask. Those Stel thingies are aires I believe and the only one we have used is in Calais as we don't have a loo, but could nip into the campsite next door.

No guarantees we will be towing anyway, but we still ain't got the loo in the van.


----------



## Zebedee

Hi again Derek

Without the benefit of Mr Crapper's wonderful invention you would find Ken's holiday very difficult anyway. 8O :roll: 

Stellplatz thingies are just like Aires as you say - most of them along the Mosel are just an area to park (_albeit in delightful situations in most cases_) with adjacent facilities for filling and emptying. Your own bog and shower are pretty much essential. :roll:

Wait for Ken to appear before giving up the idea though. He knows the area far better than I do and may have some suggestions.

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie

After speaking to 'er indoors, we're definitely interested  

Gerald


----------



## camallison

We were thinking of going to the Taunus region of Germany (where we lived through the 80s) sometime next year. Put us down as a "maybe" and we will see if we can tack the two together. Only been as a day visitor to the Mosel, so should be interesting! BTW - German is my first language (long story), even though I am a Brit - any help I can be, just shout!

Colin


----------



## cronkle

Herself says that I am interested in this meet subject to timing and other plans.
Please put me on the provisional list.

M


----------



## vicdicdoc

Sound like this has got the makings of a good trip !


----------



## Sandy_Saunders

Ken

We will be interested in the proposed trip, please include me in the provisional list.

Sandy Saunders


----------



## motorhomer2

Hello Ken


Please put us down as interested. We did the Mosel a couple of years ago and would love to go again. 

Motorhomer 2


----------



## oxford-wanderer

Hi Ken

Looks like a map of Germany could be on my Santa list. :lol: 


Paul


----------



## gaspode

Hi everyone

Just to answer some of the queries, especially the one about caravans and stellplatz.

Firstly, no problems with caravans whatsoever from my perspective BUT they're not allowed on stellplatz so the first week would be very difficult (if not impossible) to complete with a caravan. Similarly toilets/showers are sometimes available on stellplatz, in our case there was a toilet and shower open at the Enkirch stellplatz when we last visited but not sure what hours they're open, maybe someone who has visited recently could comment?

One reason for splitting the trip into two very different weeks was that by holding the second week on a well equipped campsite, all manner of campers could be catered for, if a member wants to come along in a caravan or tent then they could just join in for the second week when we have all singing and dancing facilities. The planned venues are very different in other ways too. The Mosel is a very quiet peaceful area with vineyards, small villages and one or two "touristy" towns along the way. The Rhine is a very different proposition as it's a bustling, busy, noisy sort of place with lots to do and see. It's a trip of contrasts with something for everyone. After the peace and quiet of the Mosel we'll be rested and ready to enjoy the delights of the middle Rhine I hope.

Dates aren't settled as yet but we usually have our main trip to Europe in June and the first couple of weeks seem likely ATM as this will keep us well outside the main holiday period and coincide with the time of year that we've done the Amboise trip in the past two years.


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Ken

Still not sure if we shall be able to come, but I was wondering about the dates. :?

If you are thinking of the first two weeks in June, do you think that might be a bit close to the Bank Holiday and the Hamble Rally? :?

The Rally doesn't finish until 2nd June, so it might be a bit of a scramble for anyone going to the Hamble!! :roll:

(_Sorry - couldn't resist it!_ :roll:   )

Dave


----------



## LadyJ

I thought that as well Zeb :roll: :lol: 

You can go after the 6th Ken :lol: 


Jac


----------



## gaspode

Zebedee said:


> If you are thinking of the first two weeks in June, do you think that might be a bit close to the Bank Holiday and the Hamble Rally? :?


Oh well done that man - you spotted my deliberate mistake. 

As my good lady has already put her name down for Hamble I'd better have a re-think on dates, do we prefer 2nd and 3rd weeks in June or 3rd and 4th? I'm not intending to put the start day as a weekend as it's usually cheaper and easier to cross the channel on weekdays. Having said that there's no reason why folk can't arrive early or late, like I said - informality is the rule.


----------



## Zebedee

Thanks Ken - do I win the coconut? :lol: :lol: 

Public holidays in Germany may be another item to check out. Don't want to arrive on, or the day before one, but it could be handy to incorporate if there is anything "going on" in the way of festivities.

Just another thought!

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie

gaspode said:


> do we prefer 2nd and 3rd weeks in June or 3rd and 4th?


Either would be fine by us, Ken :wink:

The only public holiday I can find in June is Corpus Christi on 3rd of June, which is celebrated in parts of Germany.

Gerald


----------



## SueandRoger

Sounds good Ken so please include us in the provisional list. We can also make any 2/3 weeks in June

Regards
Roger


----------



## Hezbez

2nd and 3rd week in June would be better for us!


----------



## zappy61

*mosel and rhine 2010*

Hi Ken,
Like Trevor we have never ventured abroad but working on it (just got passports). First question, would this be suitable for first timers or should they consider something shorter? Second question, Do you make your own way with crossings etc.?

Graham


----------



## motorhomer2

hello Again Ken,

We like to be back before the school hols start so 2nd & 3rd weeks would be best for us then we can go on and do our own thing for 2 or 3 weeks and still be back before the ferry fares rise just before the school hols start. We had to do it the other way round last year and it didnt work out. We found ourselves too far from where we had got to so had to drop out of Amboise.

Motorhomer2


----------



## geraldandannie

*Re: mosel and rhine 2010*



zappy61 said:


> First question, would this be suitable for first timers or should they consider something shorter?


Hi Graham

I hope Ken doesn't mind me answering :roll: 

I've just checked on >> ViaMichelin <<, and from Calais to Klusserath (the first meetup spot) is 424km. Although it's only just over 4 hours' driving, we'd probably make that a 2 day trip (depending on crossing time). You could stay there for a couple of days, and then head back, possibly dipping deeper into France or around the bottom of Luxemburg - if you wanted a shorter trip. You could make it just a week-long trip if you wanted to. I think Ken's idea is very much a 'dip in and out' type of trip.



zappy61 said:


> Second question, Do you make your own way with crossings etc.?


Yes and no. Normally, we'd make our own way across the channel (we'll be using the train). A couple of years ago, we had a French rally, and a number of people stayed together overnight on Marine Parade in Dover, and some of us joined them the following morning, and we all used the same ferry crossing. On the actual rally itself (about an hour from Calais), we had people join us via other routes, and coming back up from other trips.

I think once the dates are set, we'll post which crossing we're using, and perhaps we could arrange a meetup at Folkestone or Dover beforehand.

Have you driven on the continent at all?

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee

*Re: mosel and rhine 2010*



zappy61 said:


> Hi Ken,
> Firrst question, would this be suitable for first timers or should they consider something shorter?
> Graham


I'll add to Gerald's answer Graham.

If there is anywhere better for a first timer I don't know about it.

Driving on the wrong side is dead easy - you wear your watch on your right wrist and it annoys you so much that you can use it to focus your attention on approaching roundabouts and crossroads etc.. _(Right wrist . . . right side of road!!)_

The real danger time is when you have just done something utterly routine, like stopping for fuel. You pull out of the filling station on "autopilot" with your mind still working out how much cheaper it was (?) and set out on the left hand side of the road!!!! 8O 8O

I bet we have all done it - and had to stop and change our underwear immediately afterwards. :roll: 

After the first few miles you will wonder why you ever felt the least bit nervous about it.  

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh

"do we prefer 2nd and 3rd weeks in June or 3rd and 4th?"

Either for us, Ken.

Dave


----------



## gaspode

It's looking like 2nd and 3rd weeks of June ATM isn't it?

Is this a suitable trip for first timers?
Absolutely it is. The Mosel must rate as the most motorhome-friendly place in Europe I think and the driving to get there is as easy as you'll get - yet it's a bit more adventurous than simply crossing the channel and staying in the Brittany/Normandy area. It also serves as a great introduction to stellplatz and the art of stopping "off-campsite".

Getting to the area is simple. As Gerald has already said, it's an easy one day drive if you want to drive straight there. We reckon on 5 hours plus as a journey time. The route is all free motorway or major road so no fear of running into any "situations". Last time we did the trip we spent a night at Brugge on the way and could recommend that strategy, choice of using the (very new and very expensive) Brugge aire or Camping Memling, both within easy reach of the old city.

I need to point out that this will be a "meet", not a rally or an accompanied tour (it'd cost a few hundred quid each if it was) so everyone will be responsible for their own travelling arrangement, site fees etc. I'm simply facilitating it, not arranging every last detail. That said, it'll be easy to arrange to travel with others if that's what you prefer and you'll have the comfort of there being lots of other members in the area if you need some advice or assistance. If we go ahead, through discussion on this thread, everyone should know how and when everyone else is travelling. Once there you'll be free to do what you want and go off on your own if you wish for the first week, we'll need to be a bit more organised for the second week just to tell the campsite how many they can expect and how long they'll be stopping etc. I'll probably split the trip into two seperate weeks so you can register for either one or both.

Any other questions, just post them.


----------



## geraldandannie

gaspode said:


> It's looking like 2nd and 3rd weeks of June ATM isn't it?


So presumably that means arriving sometime around the 9th / 10th June for the first day? (I want to fill in my calendar :wink: )

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee

Sounds better by the minute Ken!   

I hope we can join you, but can't make a decision for a little while.

I can suggest a cracking half-way stop nearer the time. Found it quite by accident (often the best way) and it is just about ideal . . . but not for loads of vans at once, so a bit of bribery and corruption might be on the cards!! 8) 8) 8) 

Dave


----------



## zappy61

*mosel and rhine 2010*

Many thanks for answering my questions you make it sound very easy! Subject to the diary and dates we would be interested.

Thanks again,

Graham


----------



## Spacerunner

we are very interested .



June and John


----------



## tokkalosh

I too am interested in this trip, thanks Ken.

Presumably there is no problem regarding dogs anywhere along the way?


----------



## gaspode

tokkalosh said:


> Presumably there is no problem regarding dogs anywhere along the way?


We'll be taking our dog along so hopefully not. 8O

€1.70 per night extra on Loreley-Blick though I'm afraid.


----------



## tokkalosh

Cheers Ken 

Been looking at Loreley-Blick on the web, it looks fantastic 8)


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Ken,

Rita and I could be up for this one pending the dates, and Rita's work.

We love Germany.

Jock.


----------



## SilverF1

My other half says we are interested in the trip.

For those who haven't been to Rudesheim, it's worth a look. Equally a drive down the side of the Rhine shouldn't be missed. Beautiful scenery. Did it on a motorbike a few years ago.


----------



## Happyrunner

*Mosel and Rhine June 2010.*

Greetings Ken

How's ya ..............?

Is Molly coming?

Sounds very interesting. Can you add us to your list please?

Linda and Mike. x


----------



## bazajacq

hi all , i would like to say there is a lovely town on your way down the rhien , about 6 miles from koblenz , called braubach it has a recently opened stalaplatz,right beside the rhien , 7 euros a night , showers and toiltets , the town has some great resturants and a lovely castle over looking it and a lot of history , my wife and i have been going there for about 16 years on motorbike , car and now our mh , we have some very good friends there , we might be that way next june if we are it would be nice the meet up with some of you guys and put some names to the faces, baz


----------



## StAubyns

Hi Ken 

we have talked about this over the last week and would definitely be interested.

Is there a list somewhere that I can add my name to?


----------



## ob1

Ken

Count us in please, you cannot find a more motorhome friendly area.

Incidentally, the Germans celebrate Corpus Christi in the Mosel neck of the woods around the 11 June, or they did this year in Cochem. Wine stalls, music and dancing, parades, the lot. No doubt a more religious learned person can supply next years date, if different.


----------



## Hagu

Hi
Here are some photos I took in Mozel 2006.

http://picasaweb.google.com/hallurgud/Ferd20061?feat=directlink


----------



## cronkle

Hopefully we shall be able to attend this meet. If we are able to go then when I know what ferry or tunnel crossing we are booked on we will post the details. This is something that a lot of folks did last year for Amboise and it gave newcomers to cross-channel motorhomering someone to look out for if they had a problem.

If there are any first timers going they would be welcome to follow along with us until the strangeness has worn off for them and they feel a bit more comfortable.

I think this meet would be an excellent introduction for such people.

I am aware this is a meet and not a rally and we are responsible for getting ourselves to and from as well as onto the camping areas but some first-timers could use the help from the 'old lags'. (Perhaps that makes it sound too much as if we know what we are doing. We have, however, survived a fair few trips to various furrin parts in recent years)

I just wondered if others might want to offer a similar 'service' in what is the spirit of MHF

Mike


----------



## Zebedee

cronkle said:


> If there are any first timers going they would be welcome to follow along with us until the strangeness has worn off for them and they feel a bit more comfortable.
> 
> I just wondered if others might want to offer a similar 'service' in what is the spirit of MHF
> Mike


Hi Mike

I'm sure it would be appreciated by them wot ain't been to furrin parts much.  

May I suggest that following on may create additional anxieties for the novices, especially when the traffic lights change to red at the last moment and they find themselves all alone!! 8O 8O

Perhaps as a backup, a private exchange of mobile phone numbers would be a good idea - then if the followers do become separated (and anxious) they can always call and arrange to meet up again at the next convenient layby (or whatever).

One tiny point worth mentioning. The followers should stay a good distance behind, or they will have real problems with impatient French drivers overtaking and cutting in front of them at the last minute, whether there is room or not!!

France is very motorhome friendly, but the drivers do get pretty fed up if several motorhomes drive in convoy without leaving plenty of room for faster vehicles to leap-frog. (Pun unavoidable - sorry! :roll: :lol: )

The French have a different style of overtaking than us. Even on a dead straight road, they wait and wait until the very last moment, then when it has become quite dangerous they pull out and pass - missing your rear bumper by at least an inch!!! 8O 8O

I'm not entirely joking either, as experienced travellers in France will agree!! :roll:

Hope this helps

Dave 

P.S. Exchanging mobile numbers would also be handy for meeting up at campsites, places of interest etc., since this is not to be an organised "_Follow Gaspode's umbrella_" type of holiday!


----------



## geraldandannie

ob1 said:


> Incidentally, the Germans celebrate Corpus Christi in the Mosel neck of the woods around the 11 June. No doubt a more religious learned person can supply next years date, if different.


I ain't no sort of religious person, but I do know Google :wink:

3rd of June next year - see >> this earlier post <<

The numbers interested seem to be growing quite admirably 

Gerald


----------



## cronkle

I quite agree with all you say Dave (though we wouldn't be annoying too many French drivers; more Belgiums and Germans  ). Arrangements could be as loose or as tight as necessary by agreement. 

I certainly wouldn't want anyone having an invisible tow-rope to the back of my van and I was thinking that the arrangement would only be for getting to the first part of the meet. Anything further would be by negotation after arriving there.

I definitely agree that people volunteering their phone numbers could be very useful.

There may well be other ways that we could help each other. ?

Mike


----------



## gaspode

Hi again everyone

We're back from Comberton now so thanks to Zebedee and Cronkle for keeping the thread going while we've been away relaxing. :wink:

I completely agree with everything they've posted, nearer to the time we'll make sure that those experienced travelers who are agreeable can make it known how and when they're traveling. This will allow any inexperienced members to ensure they travel at around he same time or by the same route just in case they need some reassurance. It'll be good if everyone going on the trip posts their travel arrangements as they book them. We'll be using the tunnel and probably traveling 6th June on an evening train. Not finally decided yet though so don't take that as gospel.

I'll list the two weeks separately so that members can come for either or both weeks, dates will be 7th to 12th June for the Mosel leg and 13th to 20th June for the Rhine leg. As far as we can ascertain, this should avoid any local festivals or disruptions. Once I've created the meet listings at the bottom of the main page, can everyone please put their names on the list for whichever leg you're coming on (preferably on both). The system will ask you to register and confirm your booking and during the process will ask for your real name, a mobile phone number and your vehicle registration number. Please make sure you complete all these in full as the details will be important for contact purposes and to tell the Loreley-Blick campsite who is included in our group.
I've had a reply from Lorely-Blick and they will only give discounts for campers staying for 10 nights or more, they will also not accept any advance bookings but assure me that there will be no need to book spaces during June for a group of the size we envisage. The site is over 1km in length so there should be plenty of space.

What I propose is that we'll arrange to all meet at the Klusserath stellplatz on Monday June 7th and make our way north along the Mosel to the Enkirch stellplatz by Thursday where we'll all meet up again for a BBQ or similar. In between times members of the group can return to Klusserath to camp or use any of the multitude of stellplatz along the route. The emphasis will be on informality and lack of any rigid planning. Please note that anyone wanting to arrive at Klusserath earlier than Monday is most welcome to do so, or indeed you can join us at Enkirch instead if that suits your schedule better. Like I said, no rigid planning.

From Enkirch we'll continue up the Mosel in the same fashion to Koblenz, then South along the Rhine to meet up again at Loreley-Blick on Sunday afternoon June 13th, this should be the best day to obtain good pitches near to one another as the weekenders vacate their pitches. We'll then spend the next week on that site using the Rhine river cruisers to visit the local (and not so local if you wish) towns and villages along the river. A day at the Boppard market will be good as will a day in Rudesheim, both towns within a day trip distance by river cruiser. Anyone who likes cruising the river can travel as far as Koln for an overnight stay if they wish, see the K-D website <<HERE>> for more details. They have a lovely old paddle steamer "GOETHE" for the nostalgic traveler as well as some very plush modern craft.
For cyclists, there is a cycling route along the river so plenty of scope for short or long cycle rides. The village of St Goar is a short walk along the river bank from the campsite where there are plenty of street cafe's bars and shops as well as the <<Rheinfels Castle>> which is well worth a visit.

I'll list the meets within the next 24 hours hopefully if everyone is happy with the format, so keep your eyes on the rally listing section.


----------



## trigrem

Hi Ken,
Just picked p on the post, Jean and I are very interested. Did a trip up the Mosel from Luxemburg on the way to the Dusseldorf show a few years ago, it rained everyday. So we want to go back and hope for some better weather.
We are usually independent travelers but opportunity to meet up with others is an attraction.
Anytime in June suits us as we usually book the tunnel to cover the whole month.
Any newcomers to foreign travel are welcome to contact us if traveling on the same dates. 
Will keep eye out for further details.


----------



## Zebedee

Absolutely spot on Gaspode.  

Just the right mix of "organisation" and informality. A loose itinerary with a few fixed points along the way for re-grouping . . . and do as you please in between.

Excellent.   

Dave


----------



## sprokit

*Mosel - Rhine - 2010*

Hi Ken et al

What a fabulous idea for a meet, especially for those who haven't ventured over the water yet and wish to have "a comfort blanket" for their first trip.

Just been talking to the better half, having visited the area on previous occasions and found it to be a superb area, we're trying to make up our minds whether to join you and the others (including my very good friend with the screen washing brush) for this trip. 

Needs to be organised with my colleagues (the sadness of having to work for a living) to ensure I can take those weeks off. In the meantime we're a definite maybe :roll:

Will know better later on this year.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## solly

*Mosel / Rhine*

Never been on an organised trip or meet of any kind, but rather fancy this idea as like Hezbez I went to the Rhine, Camp Bornhofen opposite side of the river to Boppard at age 14 on a school trip, never forgot it and always wanted to go back. nearly did it this year on way back from Italy unfortunately had to rush back for sick parent, who suddnly got better as I arrived in Calias.


----------



## gaspode

I've added the first week listing here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=254

If all of you who are planning to come along could add yourselves to the list I'd be grateful.

In fact I've added the second week list too but it seems to have disappeared into the ether. 8O I don't want to have to list it again if possible so will wait until Nuke can take a look where it has disappeared to. Watch this space................... :roll:


----------



## gaspode

Just reminding you that the meets are now listed:

<HERE FOR WEEK ONE>

and

<HERE FOR WEEK TWO>

Please add your name if you would like to come along.


----------



## teensvan

Hi Ken

Put us down as a possible. We hope to be in Brittany at that time but it would be easy for us to cut across france and meet up for the whole trip.
Our next year plan is 6 months in france but easy subject to change.

steve & ann. --------------- teensvan.


----------



## Oakdale

This will be a pleasant change from visiting French Aires. We are looking forward to it particularly as we have not yet attended a Motorhome Facts Rally/Meet.

Jan and Adrian (Oakdale)


----------



## UncleNorm

I've just got round to putting our names down for both weeks. I think we're number 25 on the first week and 22 on the second... By the skin of our teeth... :roll:


----------



## gaspode

Bloomin 'eck Norm. 8O 

I thought it might be popular but to book up within three days of listing is unprecedented. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I've increased the numbers on week 1 to 30 units to allow a few more to register, the second week isn't fully booked as yet, I'll consider increasing that one too if more want to come along.

I think this makes it very important that if any of the members already registered discover they can't make it after all they should let me know ASAP, otherwise members who may want to join may be prevented from doing so.


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Ken et al! 

You seem to have been doing some serious thinking and have come up with another likely success. Well done! :wink: 

As far as AuntieSandra and I are concerned, we've only ever 'done' one day in Germany. We don't speak any German but we DO have an English German dictionary! :roll: 

Whilst accepting your comments about the nature of the visits, having experience such as yours and Jen's available SOME of the time will always make such a visit easier for the first-timers. In our case, we don't have to go 'discovering the wheel' because others in the groups will no doubt have done that. 

I guess we'll need to book a ferry now! :roll:


----------



## UncleNorm

Me again! I've just noticed that Jan and Adrian (Oakdale) have submitted their first post, despite being members for a couple of years.

So, Jan and Adrian, a very warm welcome to MotorhomeFacts. May your stay with MHF be a happy and fruitful one.


----------



## Zebedee

gaspode said:


> I think this makes it very important that if any of the members already registered discover they can't make it after all they should let me know ASAP, otherwise members who may want to join may be prevented from doing so.


I'm sure they will Ken, after all the welly the CC has been getting about no-shows!!! 8O :roll: :lol:

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## gaspode

Looking at the lists now, we're showing full on the second week at 25. I can increase the numbers a little but firstly I need to make sure that those members who have only booked for one of the weeks are aware of the situation.

Members booked for week 1 but NOT week 2 are:
cilkad
cronkle
digbywolf
racinglad
teensvan

Members booked for week 2 but NOT week 1 are:
oxford-wanderer
Wupert
xgx

If any of these members intend to attend on BOTH weeks, please either put your name on the week you haven't booked or if the week is showing as FULL so you can't add your name, please send me a PM ASAP.

If you only intend to come for one week, please either post here or PM me.
No problem with anyone who is only doing one of the weeks just as long as I know your intentions.


----------



## Wupert

gaspode said:


> Looking at the lists now, we're showing full on the second week at 25. I can increase the numbers a little but firstly I need to make sure that those members who have only booked for one of the weeks are aware of the situation.
> 
> Members booked for week 1 but NOT week 2 are:
> cilkad
> cronkle
> digbywolf
> racinglad
> teensvan
> 
> Members booked for week 2 but NOT week 1 are:
> oxford-wanderer
> Wupert
> xgx
> 
> If any of these members intend to attend on BOTH weeks, please either put your name on the week you haven't booked or if the week is showing as FULL so you can't add your name, please send me a PM ASAP.
> 
> If you only intend to come for one week, please either post here or PM me.
> No problem with anyone who is only doing one of the weeks just as long as I know your intentions.


Looks like we will do the second week only.

When I tried to book week one I was told T'was full

Wups


----------



## gaspode

Hi Wupert

I've increased the numbers for week 1 and there are three places free ATM so if you want to go, just put your name down, if it's showing full just PM me and I'll put you on the list.


----------



## Wupert

gaspode said:


> Hi Wupert
> 
> I've increased the numbers for week 1 and there are three places free ATM so if you want to go, just put your name down, if it's showing full just PM me and I'll put you on the list.


Thanks for that

I think the second week will do just fine

Wups


----------



## gaspode

Hi

Replies not received yet from:

racinglad
teensvan 

Can you please let me know if you want to do week two in addition to week one please? I've sent you all a PM.

Thanks.


----------



## trevorf

Hi, Wifey could only get first two weeks in June hols so we will go to France for first week then join you. I have added my name to first week list.


Trevor


----------



## bobandjane

Not going on your trip, sorry, like to be here (on the Mosel) when the walnuts are falling and the Feder Weisser is flowing, Gluwein coming on the scene too. I expect you will have more sun and ducklings and cygnets about. We have been to the Mosel before and are staying at a few different places this time from last and have found one that is new this year, and very good, more in a mo. 
This year, we have stayed at Longuich (too small for a group, but good cycling), Klusserath (lovely green site by river, not really anywhere to go to), Trittenheim (too small again possibly, good for cycling, village OK) and Neumangen Dhron, (yacht marina, bit small again, beautifully clean BOAT to shower in and do the washing, wifi too, lovely village, cycling mainly through vineyards) and now... 
Graach bei Bernkastel-Kues is our number 1 favourite this time because.... it is great for cycling! Right by the river, Graach village the other side of the road (many eating and drinking opportunities and pretty), beautiful Bernkastel-Kues 10 minutes by bike one way, old town this side over the bridge to the supermarkets. Whelen 10 minutes and over the North bridge, you can do a circuit (all right by the river, both sides) in about 40 minutes if you feel fit, all on cycle paths, some are schotter but good) and later on we will cycle up this side, Northwards to Zeltingen and Rachtig, they can only be about 10 mins away too, to the start of them. 
Along with the impressive barges, there are numerous pleasure cruises going by and there is a stop right here, 40 feet from our van! About 150, individual and generous pitches, about 40 of them right by the Mosel and then three lines behind those. Lots of electric hook ups and though by the B53 it is not the busiest main road, and it was very quiet last night, no train line here! Price is 8 euros a night. Electric is 60 cents per kilowatt, loos, water, waste disposal all included. Showers can be had at a steep 1.5 euro but wifi.... 1 euro a stay! We were down the far end of the site and I could receive the signal but we moved closer to make it stronger. There is a website.. www.sunpark-mosel.de have a look. Anyway, hope this is of some assistance on your trip. 
Right, back on the bikes! Jane


----------



## bobandjane

Nice to be thanked! Makes it worthwhile. 
Just cycled into and around Zeltingen and Rachtig, stayed on 'our' side of the river. Not as nice as the three closer places but a good cycle. There is a dam up there and a lot of work going on on the other side so came came back on the same side as I do not think there is a path the whole way. Ever so pleased, found the mother load at a sweet chestnut tree and picked up 4.7kg!!!! So THAT is way I have those baskets on the bikes. 
Also realised... there is a bus stop outside the site! For those with no bikes and not wanting a walk, and like me cannot understand a bus timetable, you can park (sorry do not know how much) in dedicated motorhome parking (P2) in Bernkastel, for up to 6 hours. 
Moving on tomorrow and will update this if I change my mind about No1 stellplatze! Jane


----------



## gaspode

Hi Jane

Thanks for those recommendations, I'm sure that some of our group will be interested in spending a night or two at Graach bei Bernkastel-Kues.

Have you listed it in the MHF campsite database? Sounds well worth putting in there.


----------



## gaspode

Week one is now showing as fully booked whereas there are still places available on week two. This is because for various reasons some members have decided to attend for one week only.
If you want to come for *both weeks* but are unable to put your name on the list for week one, just send me a PM and I'll add you to both weeks.


----------



## Zebedee

gaspode said:


> Thanks for those recommendations, I'm sure that some of our group will be interested in spending a night or two at Graach bei Bernkastel-Kues.


This is it I think Ken >> Here <<

We stayed there last year and it was fine. Cycle path all the way into Bernkastel, and you come out on a huge car park just by the bridge with plenty of places to chain the bikes up.

Dave


----------



## gaspode

Thanks for that Zeb, looks like the spot.

How long did it take to walk into Bernkastel from there? I'm thinking it'll be a good overnight if it's an easy walk into the town.


----------



## UncleNorm

Good evening one and all!

Just to let you know that AuntieSandra and I have withdrawn from the Germany2010 enterprise. This decision is the result of much soul searching.  

Simply, we have a very busy period from May to September, of celebrations, birthdays and a family homecoming, all of which will involve great expense!! 

Our son, Mark, and his family will be returning from the USA where they have lived for 3 years. We've seen them in the flesh only twice in that time. How can we clear off for 6 weeks abroad just after they have landed? :roll: 

And we need new passports...

And we have our ruby wedding anniversary...

And our daughter, Katie, has her 30th birthday....

And Sandra and I both have birthdays in the same period...

We DO wish all other participants a successful, exciting and enjoyable voyage, with a safe return.


----------



## xgx

UncleNorm said:


> ....ruby wedding anniversary...
> 
> .....30th birthday. party...
> 
> And Sandra and I both have birthdays in the same period...


Sold!.... where do I sign up!

(seriously, have a great time at all the celebrations ..especially the Ruby!!)


----------



## Zebedee

gaspode said:


> Thanks for that Zeb, looks like the spot.
> 
> How long did it take to walk into Bernkastel from there? I'm thinking it'll be a good overnight if it's an easy walk into the town.


It would be quite a long walk Ken, though very pleasant.

We rode our bikes. At standard "_Geriatric Dawdle_" velocity it took about 10 minutes, so I guess it would be a good half hour walk. _(We usually ride at only about 8 to 9mph so we are less likely to run into things as we gawp at the scenery!!)_

I'm off out in a minute, but Autoroute would give you an accurate distance and you could calculate the time from that - working on about 2.5 to 3mph.

Dave

_
Edited to conceal effect of "senior moment"._


----------



## SilverF1

gaspode said:


> How long did it take to walk into Bernkastel from there? I'm thinking it'll be a good overnight if it's an easy walk into the town.


About 2 miles according to AR


----------



## thesnail

*Count the snails in*

Hi Ken

Sounds good to us didn't manage to get to the Mossel this year, so suffering with withdrawal symptoms.

So count us in.

Bryan Rosemary


----------



## pneumatician

Looks as though you have done it again Ken. Could the fatal attraction be the Uke. Personally I think its Jenny.
Sadly it looks as though our tardiness means we have missed the boat.

Val & Steve


----------



## gaspode

pneumatician said:


> Sadly it looks as though our tardiness means we have missed the boat.
> 
> Val & Steve


Don't see why Steve, still places available on both weeks - just.

As I said before, if anyone wants to come for *both* weeks, just let me know, even if it is showing full.

there are bound to be some who drop out before the date anyway, the art is in guessing how many. :?


----------



## pneumatician

*Mosel*

Thanks for that Ken,

Obviously dependant upon the fine details, dates etc Val and I would be most interested as we have yet to experience Stellas' Plates and haven't visited Germany for about 5 years.

Steve


----------



## pneumatician

*Mosel*

Hi Ken,

Can't work out how to put our names on the standby list.

Steve


----------



## gaspode

I've sent you a PM with instructions Steve.


----------



## clianthus

I have just noticed that there are loads of photos of the stellplatz at Enkirch and Klusserath in the MHF Photo Gallery if anyone hasn't already seen them:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=53224&g2_page=2


----------



## geraldandannie

Anybody booked any cross-channel service yet?

We'll be going by train, and at the moment, it looks like £60-£70 each way, depending on date & time.

Gerald


----------



## bobandjane

Sun-Park at Graach is here: http://tinyurl.com/yg3j4pk The other picture does not look at all right (sorry) I have centred it and you cannot see any motorhomes as the site was new this year. It is that long wedge shaped bit with 53 / E42 /50 written to the right. 
It is about 1.5 miles into Bernkastell, 1 mile max into Wehlen and across the road to Graach, all very nice and offering food and drink opportunities! 
Hope that link works and resolves the confusion. Jane
See it has not shrunk... never mind!


----------



## EJB

http://www.sunpark-mosel.de/

HTH


----------



## gaspode

Thanks for that bobandjane, I've shortened your URL for you.


----------



## bobandjane

Thank you Gaspode, that was too technical for me (shortening the URL)! And EJB, Thanks for putting the web address, I did put it on my original post but it does not hurt to repeat it. The web site is basic but they will take reservations if you make enquiries via the email info link. Jane
P.S. Did I mention that there were 'bays' there for each motorhome. Just post and rail but generous in size and well drained.


----------



## trevorf

Yippee, Julie has managed to change her holidays so we can now do both week 1 & 2. I have added our name to week 2.


Trevor


----------



## gaspode

Excellent news Trevor. :lol: 

The Rhine week is now almost full so get your name down quick if you're coming. Anyone who wants to attend both weeks, put your name onto week two and send me a PM, I'll then add you to week one as well.


----------



## lecky7

*Rhine & Mosel Rally*

Ken, I have sent you a p.m. to join this rally, do you have firm dates yet?


----------



## gaspode

Hi lecky7

See <<HERE>> and <<HERE>> for full details including firm dates.

I've sent you a PM to tell you how to join for both weeks if that's what you want to do.


----------



## Hezbez

Has anyone started to think about booking crossings for this meet yet...or am I awfully early!

I see that their doing Rosyth - Zeebrugge return for £504 just now. Yeah, I know, it's a lot more than going from the south coast, but it is certainly a couple of hundred cheaper than what Norfolkline where quoting for last June.

I wonder if the prices will go up the longer I leave it :?


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Hezbez! We'll have to stop meeting like this! :roll: :lol:

Sadly, although down for the Germany adventure originally, we had to withdraw. Otherwise, *yes, we would have been booked on the Dover ferry by now. *Book early! I don't like this flexible pricing which is supposed to reflect market forces. "We have a space left, now givus your money!" :evil:

I've just been playing with your 'case study' ( it's chucking it down!) and happily offer the following solution:

Rosyth to Dover is 468 miles, diesel @ £1.10 p/L would be around £76 each way, £152.

NL ferry, Dover/Dunkerque for 2 adults on say 8 June out and 30 June return is £42 each way= £84 + £6 fuel + £4 Visa charge= £94 total.

£152 + £94 = £ 246 which is so much cheaper than NL from Rosyth at £500+. Half price! Spare money to spend on nice things.

Also, your journey south could be part of your holiday. Pop and see us, we're en route, we have space! :wink: Continue next day. Easy!

Whatever you decide, good luck!


----------



## Roydoy

*Rhine/Moselle*

Great idea, was planning this sort of trip myself, but want to incorporate Sprendlingen to visit the Eura Mobil Factory


----------



## DABurleigh

Booked Eurotunnel weekend travelling, convenient (for us) lunchtime times both ways, £33 worth of Tesco vouchers.

I love the glow that descends over me when holidays are decided, booked and the work calendar is protected 

Off to Tenerife soon. Life is good. Happy 

Dave
Welcome to MHF, Roydoy!


----------



## KENNYJAY

hi ken i would love to join the gang for that trip

ken & rhona


----------



## coppo

*Any places left*

Hi Ken

Are there any places left?

We would like both weeks if possible, as you say, if full, a few may drop out due to other committments.

We would like to come along as the informality aspect sounds ideal.

Paul&Caz.

Meine deutsche is nicht so gud.


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: Any places left*



coppo said:


> Meine deutsche is nicht so gud.


Neither is mine. :lol:

Jock.


----------



## gaspode

*Re: Any places left*



coppo said:


> Hi Ken
> 
> Are there any places left?


Hi coppo

As you can see from the listing:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=254
Both weeks are fully subscribed ATM. However as you say, inevitably some will drop out before the time so if you like I'll place you on the reserve list?

And it's a timely reminder for anyone who has already put their names down, but for some reason may not be able to attend, please let me know ASAP so someone else can take your place.


----------



## coppo

Lol
It took me 18 months to learn that one Jock.

We were in Germany 2.5 years ago, i found if you said that straight away it saved a lot of hassle. 

Ita all i know, but if we do make the 2 weeks i,m hoping to learn something else(another sentence).

Paul.


----------



## JockandRita

coppo said:


> Ita all i know, but if we do make the 2 weeks i,m hoping to learn something else(another sentence).
> 
> Paul.


Ein bier bitte? That's another handy one. :lol:

Jock.


----------



## coppo

The missus has just told me one Jock

Die Spiesekarte bitte(the menu please)

She used to live in Germany so knows a lot.

Yes Ken, can we be on the reserve list please, how does this work, do you just contact us if someone drops out or do i keep having a check?

Is there a lot more on the reserve list before us?

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## gaspode

coppo said:


> Yes Ken, can we be on the reserve list please, how does this work, do you just contact us if someone drops out or do i keep having a check?
> 
> Is there a lot more on the reserve list before us?
> 
> Cheers, Paul.


Hi Paul

By all means keep an eye on the listings but hopefully I should be able to let you know if someone drops out before the lists are updated. Just got one on the list ATM so I would say almost a definite. I'm not really tied to any maximum number as it's purely informal but I didn't really want it to grow too much over 30 in numbers. Don't really expect there to be a capacity problem on the campsite but I have told them 30 ATM so I don't want to add too many over the figure without checking first.


----------



## coppo

Cheers Ken

Lovely, we're gunna book the AL from work anyway for those dates and if no one drops we'll still be off to Germany, we'd already planned on going to Rudesheim anyway for our hols next year.

Paul&Caz.


----------



## Wupert

JockandRita said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ita all i know, but if we do make the 2 weeks i,m hoping to learn something else(another sentence).
> 
> Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> Ein bier bitte? That's another handy one. :lol:
> 
> Jock.
Click to expand...

Noch ein bitte is even better (Another one please)


----------



## GEMMY

Wups,
Another one after my own heart. :lol: 
On a more responsible note,would it be ok to 'pop in' if we're in the area.

tony


----------



## gaspode

Hi Gemmy

As the whole thing revolves around publicly accessible sites there wouldn't be any way I could stop (or would want to stop) anyone "popping in". :lol:

I just hope we don't get accused of monopolising the Mosel. :?


----------



## GEMMY

Cheers Gaspode we'll see how the calendar pans out . :lol: 

tony


----------



## pneumatician

*Mosel*

Monopolising or "D" day +27,375 or shouldn't we mention the war 

Steve

Brown Boots etc comin on


----------



## Hezbez

On these long dark winter evenings, would anyone care to whet my appetite for the Mosel/Rhine meet by posting some photos of the areas we'll be visiting. 

Thanks


----------



## Zebedee

OK.









Overnight stop en route.









Early morning view through van window on a Stellplatz.









A very pleasant walk to a wonderful restaurant.

Dave


----------



## JockandRita

Hezbez said:


> On these long dark winter evenings, would anyone care to whet my appetite for the Mosel/Rhine meet by posting some photos of the areas we'll be visiting.
> 
> Thanks


We'll try Hezbez, with the first three being on the Mosel close to the Stellplatz at Enkirch. :wink:

J & R.


----------



## JockandRita

And the next three, along the Rhine somewhere, probably Dusseldorf. :wink: 

HTH,

J & R.


----------



## JockandRita

Not bad, eh Hezbez? 

Nine photos in less than 20 mins from the initial request. 

It really is a fantastic country to explore in a MH, and you are made to feel so welcome.
Not like we are sometimes made to feel in our home towns here in the UK, ie, like pikeys.

Best regards,

J & R.


----------



## Zebedee

Cafe where we had a delicious >> flammekuchen << for lunch.









Stellplatz at Ediger on the Mosel. Lovely little town - most tourists drive straight through!!









In the town of Ediger.

Dave


----------



## gaspode

Along the Mosel.............


----------



## gaspode

And along the Rhine..........


----------



## Hezbez

Wow, these pics are great!
We're really looking forward to this trip


----------



## Hezbez

What map is the best to get for our Mosel/Rhine trip?
Also, is there a similar book for the Stellplatz like the All the Aires book (in English)?

Thanks


----------



## gaspode

Hi Hezbez

The standard stellplatz book is the Bordatlas:
http://www.reisemobil-international.de/bordatlas2/
I don't know if ODB will be selling it for 2010 but if not, Vicarious usually sell it. On the Mosel the problem is more with avoiding the stellplatz rather than with finding them. :lol: You can manage quite nicely by copying a selection of entries from the MHF campsite database before you go.

Maps - well we usually just carry a Europe and Germany road atlas for an overview and use the Sat-Nav or Auto-Route on the laptop for any detailed info.


----------



## JockandRita

Hezbez said:


> Also, is there a similar book for the Stellplatz like the All the Aires book (in English)?
> 
> Thanks


A Stellplatz guide in English? Not that I am aware of Hezbez. Does "All The Aires", not cover Stellplatz too?

>>HERE<< is the option to download the Stellplatz POIs onto a TT Sat Nav. Click on Bordatlas Komplett. Scroll down for the Garmin etc.

If you visit the page again later in January, the POIs will probably be updated.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## zappy61

Thanks Jock,
How can you view this in english?

Graham


----------



## JockandRita

zappy61 said:


> Thanks Jock,
> How can you view this in english?
> 
> Graham


Hi Graham,

I don't think we can. If it is the POI downloads that you refer to, it is quite easy without the need for any translation.

If ordering the Bordatalas, as Ken suggests, it's probably best to order from ODB or Vicarious books, rather than struggle with the language problem.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## zappy61

*bordatlas*



JockandRita said:


> zappy61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jock,
> How can you view this in english?
> 
> Graham
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Graham,
> 
> I don't think we can. If it is the POI downloads that you refer to, it is quite easy without the need for any translation.
> 
> If ordering the Bordatalas, as Ken suggests, it's probably best to order from ODB or Vicarious books, rather than struggle with the language problem.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jock.
Click to expand...

Hi Jock,

Yes you can if you google the site then chosse translate.

Happy New Year!

Graham


----------



## CliffyP

Looks like we will about the area in May/June now. Hope to get over to Berlin as well. Will keep an eye out for British No Plates


----------



## zappy61

I have downloaded the poi's from the bordatlas (complete list but I can't locate any of those mentioned on the tour. e.g. Lorely-Blick Klusserath etc. Am I searching wrongly? can anyone advise?

Graham


----------



## clianthus

Hi zappy61

Camping-LoreleyBlick is a campsite not a Stellplatze so probably won't be in the POI's from the Bordatlas, this is the link from the Rally listing in english:

http://camping-loreleyblick.de/neu/index.php?lang=english

The Stellplatze at Klusserath and Enkirch are definitely in the 2010 Bordatlas but in German obviously. There is a link in the rally listing to the MHF campsite database with details of them in english.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2878

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=237

You have probably already looked at these links but if not they may help?


----------



## gaspode

Hi zappy61

The Klusserath Stellplatz is in the Bordatlas download .csv file as entry No. 47:

Reisemobilpark Klüsserath|Klüsserath|BA09 S. 343 Karte 9B4

The Loreley-Blick is a commercial campsite, not a stellplatz.


----------



## zappy61

clianthus said:


> Hi zappy61
> 
> Camping-LoreleyBlick is a campsite not a Stellplatze so probably won't be in the POI's from the Bordatlas, this is the link from the Rally listing in english:
> 
> http://camping-loreleyblick.de/neu/index.php?lang=english
> 
> The Stellplatze at Klusserath and Enkirch are definitely in the 2010 Bordatlas but in German obviously. There is a link in the rally listing to the MHF campsite database with details of them in english.
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2878
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=237
> 
> You have probably already looked at these links but if not they may help?


Thanks Jenny,

it may be me, I may not have downloaded the file correctly for my nuvi 465T. I have read the translation on the bordatlas site but I may be missing something with the Garmin Communicator plugin.

Graham


----------



## Elvis1709

Hi Gaspode,
Steve Here! [Elvis1709]. We're not the most experienced european travellers and we have never been to Germany, so this informal Rally / Tour is of great interest to us. If it goes ahead, It's more than likely that we will come along. Look forward to seeing more details.
Steve [Elvis1709]


----------



## zappy61

gaspode said:


> Hi zappy61
> 
> The Klusserath Stellplatz is in the Bordatlas download .csv file as entry No. 47:
> 
> Reisemobilpark Klüsserath|Klüsserath|BA09 S. 343 Karte 9B4
> 
> The Loreley-Blick is a commercial campsite, not a stellplatz.


I've downloaded the gpx file and updated using poi loader but I can only see 52 sites in my custom poi's. What am I doing wrong? Poi loader says I have put 4519 entries on but I can't see them.

Graham


----------



## Spacerunner

zappy61 said:


> gaspode said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi zappy61
> 
> The Klusserath Stellplatz is in the Bordatlas download .csv file as entry No. 47:
> 
> Reisemobilpark Klüsserath|Klüsserath|BA09 S. 343 Karte 9B4
> 
> The Loreley-Blick is a commercial campsite, not a stellplatz.
> 
> 
> 
> I've downloaded the gpx file and updated using poi loader but I can only see 52 sites in my custom poi's. What am I doing wrong? Poi loader says I have put 4519 entries on but I can't see them.
> 
> Graham
Click to expand...

I have the same thing with my 765T.

It would seem that Garmins only display so many POI's within the area that you have chosen.

I think :?


----------



## zappy61

Spacerunner said:


> zappy61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaspode said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi zappy61
> 
> The Klusserath Stellplatz is in the Bordatlas download .csv file as entry No. 47:
> 
> Reisemobilpark Klüsserath|Klüsserath|BA09 S. 343 Karte 9B4
> 
> The Loreley-Blick is a commercial campsite, not a stellplatz.
> 
> 
> 
> I'Iv'eownloaded the gpx file and updated using poi loader but I can only see 52 sites in my custom poi's. What am I doing wrong? Poi loader says I have put 4519 entries on but I can't see them.
> 
> Graham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have the same thing with my 765T.
> 
> It would seem that Garmins only display so many POI's within the area that you have chosen.
> 
> I think :?
Click to expand...

I can't believe it, I think something is wrong. One other thing is I have 2 ididenticalORDATLAS files in my custom poi's yet only one file in the Garmin Loader folder. All my other files are csv but the Bordatlas is GPX. More investigation required.

Graham


----------



## zappy61

I think you are right space runner only 50 poi's are displayed. First the 2 files, one was one loaded with Garmin Communicator and the other was with Garmin Loader so I got rid of one. If I put my location closer to Klusserath it picks it up, so I think the only way is to find the sites you want and stick em in favourites.

Graham


----------



## JockandRita

These blooming Garmins, eh? :lol: 

Jock.


----------



## CliffyP

JockandRita said:


> These blooming Garmins, eh? :lol:
> 
> Jock.


They are called Gremlins, :roll:


----------



## gaspode

Hi all

I've had several further requests to join these meets so have decided to increase the number of attendees. The reason for this is that the Mosel trip is using public stellplatz which are open to anyone, therefore any motorhomer is quite entitled to use any of them at any time, whether they are registered as part of our group or not. It's therefore pointless expecting members not to attend just because the attendees list is showing as full. I've increased the attendee numbers to 50 so at least anyone who intends to be in the area can register as an attendee.

The Rhine week is slightly different as we'll be staying on a campsite and I've agreed to supply the site with a list of units prior to the event so I won't increase numbers unless the site will give me an indication that sufficient space will be available, I initially told them that numbers would be around the 30 mark. The campsite does not accept formal reservations but I see no reason why they wouldn't be able to accommodate more of us, I'll increase the Rhine numbers accordingly once they reply to my Email.


----------



## gaspode

Hi again

I've had an Email today from the campsite saying they can accommodate 40 units without any problem so I'll "up" the numbers on the Rhine week to 40. Those of you who are on the current reserve list, could you please now add your names before it gets full up again?

PS: Can I remind potential attendees that these Germany meets are not in any way intended to be guided or accompanied tours. Whilst lots of other MHF members will be in the area and I'm sure will offer help and advice when required, we're all on holiday too, not paid tour guides.


----------



## xgx

gaspode said:


> ...we're all on holiday too, not paid tour guides.


Would the promise of a beer, a bratty and frites change your mind Ken?

(You taking that stringedy plinkety thing with you?)


----------



## JockandRita

xgx said:


> Would the promise of a beer, a bratty and frites change your mind Ken?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:



xgx said:


> (You taking that stringedy plinkety thing with you?)


You taking that chesty concertina air baggy thing with you? :wink:

Regards,

Jock.

P.S. Graham, is Feb in Farcet Fen on this year please? :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## xgx

JockandRita said:


> is Feb in Farcet Fen on this year please? :wink: :wink: :wink:


Just checked their website and there are no events listed for 2010 as yet...

(yes, I'll be taking at least two of those chest wheezers :lol: )
[and a set of pipes if I can get them trained up in time :roll: ]


----------



## rrusty

Anyone booked their crossing yet ?

Rusty


----------



## DABurleigh

Me - earlier in the thread:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-735641.html#735641

Dave


----------



## MikeCo

SeaFrance booked 8.15 am on June 6

Mike


----------



## JockandRita

rrusty said:


> Anyone booked their crossing yet ?
> 
> Rusty


Not yet Rusty, but keep going back to look at prices. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## MyGalSal

*Any room at the inn?*

Hi Gaspode
Could you please accept our names for the Mosel trip. I have added our names on the link I found way back on Page 6 of this thread and it seemed as though there were still places available - I hope.
We are booked on DFDS Newcastle - well North Shields actually - Amsterdam (Ijmuiden) end of May so this trip would fit in perfectly.
Sal (and Don)


----------



## gaspode

xgx said:


> Would the promise of a beer, a bratty and frites change your mind Ken?


Hmmmm......... Well I'm known to be partial to the odd bratty in a bun. :?



xgx said:


> (You taking that stringedy plinkety thing with you?)


Errrr.... Yes, the missus will be coming too but I shouldn't let her hear you calling her plinkety if I were you, she's a hard woman when provoked. 8O

MyGalSal
No problem, no need to follow links, just go to the bottom of the home page, the meets are listed below the rally block.


----------



## xgx

gaspode said:


> Errrr.... Yes, the missus will be coming too but I shouldn't let her hear you calling her plinkety if I were you, she's a hard woman when provoked. 8O


I reckon one of us should be afraid.... very afraid :lol:


----------



## aleasylife

We are interested its 25 years since we last did the Mosel, are there still places? What are the dates?


----------



## clianthus

Hi dodgyman

There are still places, full details of this Meet are in the Rally/Meet section at the bottom of the Main page:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=254

Add yourselves to the list if you intend to go.


----------



## camoyboy

We have just added our names to the list for the first week. I have managed to get an extra week off work this year, so this fits in a treat. 
I haven't been to Germany in the MH yet, last time I went was with work, tyre testing at the Nurburgring. I don't think the Rapido would break any records round there!
Driven that route along the Mosel a few times before, so looking forward to spend a bit of time there to have a proper look around.
Colin and Sara


----------



## coppo

Guten Morgan.
Ferry booked
Dover to Calais, £68, lovely.

PaulnCaz.


----------



## rrusty

Ferry booked 2nd June

Rusty


----------



## owl129

*hook of holland*

Hi all

we have booked to attend the second week, which is the first week of our hols, on the second week we are going to Dusseldorf.

I have a question, as we are going across on the Stenna line(already booked before we decided to attend) from Harwich to Hook of holland on the Saturday I am looking for a overnight stop about an hour, hour and half from the port, any body able to help :?: 

regards

Paul


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: hook of holland*



owl129 said:


> Hi all
> 
> we have booked to attend the second week, which is the first week of our hols, on the second week we are going to Dusseldorf.
> 
> I have a question, as we are going across on the Stenna line(already booked before we decided to attend) from Harwich to Hook of holland on the Saturday I am looking for a overnight stop about an hour, hour and half from the port, any body able to help :?:
> 
> regards
> 
> Paul


Morning Paul,

I don't know which route you will be taking, but if Eindhoven is on the way, Rita and I stayed overnight >>Here<< in September 2007. According to Autoroute, it is about 1.5 hrs away, and is in the pre-programmed list of campsites on the TomTom. It is ACSI too, so cheaper than usual.

>>Translated Version<<

HTH,

Jock.

P.S. Not long back from the Spalding and Cowbit areas. :wink:


----------



## owl129

*hook of holland*

thanks Jock for your reply I have now loaded ACSI onto my Garmin It seems to work great, the first site out of the hat when I put in Eindhoven was the one you said, it seems to be on my way but have to look at route more closely

regards to all, heres to a good week

Paul


----------



## clianthus

Hi Everyone

Can I suggest that if you would like to wet your appetite for this Meet visit the German National Tourist Board (London) website. It's a really good site with loads of information on both areas you will be visiting.

You can also order a few relevant FREE brochures. As you would expect they are very efficient and usually arrive within a few days.

http://www.germany-tourism.co.uk/index_EGB_10822.htm

Once you get them you can brouse, dream and plan your trip


----------



## trevorf

Great link, thanks, I have ordered 4 brochures


Trevor


----------



## Zebedee

Just to whet the appetites, this is a fairly typical Stellplatz alongside the Mosel.

Brilliant at €6 per night including leccy, and the lovely little town is 100 yards away to the left and behind.










Dave


----------



## geraldandannie

Nice one, Jenny. I've just ordered a bundle of brochures  

Gerald


----------



## captmike

*Visiting wine producers*

One of the great things about the Rhein & Mosel valleys is the wine! So much for the obvious! Somewhat less obvious for those who haven't been before is how to get to visit the farms and wineries where the stuff is produced and to try their wares. I suspect I'm not alone in this. Can anyone who knows the area enlighten me?

Cheers.......and cheers!

Mike


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Mike

You can't miss them. They are everywhere.

Not getting Brahms & Liszt by lunchtime is the problem . . . finding the outlets is easy.

Dave


----------



## Hezbez

clianthus said:


> Can I suggest that if you would like to wet your appetite for this Meet visit the German National Tourist Board (London) website. It's a really good site with loads of information on both areas you will be visiting.
> 
> You can also order a few relevant FREE brochures. As you would expect they are very efficient and usually arrive within a few days.
> 
> http://www.germany-tourism.co.uk/index_EGB_10822.htm
> 
> Once you get them you can brouse, dream and plan your trip


Wunderbar! - Just ordered some brochures, thanks.


----------



## clianthus

Hi Everyone

I posted this information further back in this thread but thought I would re-post it here in case any of you missed it.

Can I suggest that if you would like to wet your appetite for this Meet visit the German National Tourist Board (London) website. It's a really good site with loads of information on both areas you will be visiting.

You can also order a few relevant FREE brochures. As you would expect they are usually very efficient and arrive within a few days.

http://www.germany-tourism.co.uk/index_EGB_10822.htm

Once you get them you can brouse, dream and plan your trip


----------



## Hezbez

My pile of brochures arrived today - efficient service or what!


----------



## Spacerunner

I have been trying to order the ADAC Stellplatz-Führer Deutschland/Europa 2010 on the ADAC website.

However the only choice of country on the address form is Germany.

Any ideas, anyone?


----------



## clianthus

Hi John

There was a thread about this not long ago.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-71321-adac.html

Not sure if that helps?

Also don't know if any of you are planning on visiting any cities while you are in Germany? If so you may need one of these:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-43830-umwelt.html


----------



## Spacerunner

I've sent them a message via their contact form, hope to get an answer soon.

Thanks for your help Jen.

Been searching our shops for a road atlas for Germany, for some reason they appear to be completely missing. We have noe ordered the Bord Atlas from Vicarious. :roll:


----------



## captmike

Spacerunner said:


> I have been trying to order the ADAC Stellplatz-Führer Deutschland/Europa 2010 on the ADAC website.
> 
> However the only choice of country on the address form is Germany.
> 
> Any ideas, anyone?


Try http://www.amazon.de . You can use your amazon.co.uk identity to buy things there.

The web page is: http://www.amazon.de/ADAC-Stellplatzführer-2010-Deutschland-Europa/dp/3899057767

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## captmike

*Road Atlas Germany*

Just another thought whilst on the subject of maps and road atlases. The best I've found is the ADAC one, but it's BIG though, & HEAVY. Scale is 150,000:1.

Available from Amazon:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/3826422031/ref=ox_ya_oh_product

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Spacerunner

captmike said:


> Try http://www.amazon.de . You can use your amazon.co.uk identity to buy things there.
> 
> The web page is: http://www.amazon.de/ADAC-Stellplatzführer-2010-Deutschland-Europa/dp/3899057767
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mike


Thanks for the tip Mike.

I was able to order the book from Amazon.co.uk...no problem, why didn't I think of that first?


----------



## leggo

Hi Everyone,

We have added our names on the list for week 1 and week 2.

Never been to Germany so looking forward to it. 

We will be travelling up from Southern Spain and looking forward to meeting everyone.

Leggo


----------



## aguilas389

*Mosel and Rhine convoy*

Hi Leggo,
Whereabouts in Southern Spain are you travelling up from ? We are also on the trip coming up from Aguilas but leaving on April 1st and spending time in central/western France before hitting the UK for MOT and seeing the family. After the trip, we are heading for Berlin then Poland before heading down to Czechoslovakia then back home to Aguils Augustish time. Planing to do Morocco in December if all goes well.
Regafrds
Marion and Michael


----------



## JockandRita

Hi all,

Ferry now booked, albeit a day later than we normally sail. We are looking to be at the Klusserath Stellplatz for Monday afternoon, all being well. :wink: 

Cheers,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## xgx

Pet passport Vet check travelling via Calais Tunnel... can anyone recommend a vet en route from Germany please?

(I usually travel up through France and the one I use is a few 100 miles from Calais ...and quite a bit further from Koblenz :roll: )


----------



## Nora+Neil

We have add our names to the met will be in France/Germany from May 18 to July 6th.
Looking forward to putting faces to names.
What do we do next?

PS We will probably go north after the first week. 
Put us down for the 1st week.


----------



## Nora+Neil

Now have book the second week also.


----------



## gaspode

Hi Nora+Neil 

You've reminded me that it's about time I posted here to remind everyone who has put their name down for these meets to let me know if they've decided not to go after all. The Mosel week is showing full and the Rhine has one place available ATM, but only because someone mailed me earlier and canceled due to a medical problem.

Can I ask all of you to please let me know ASAP by PM if you will not be able to attend for any reason? If you've changed your mind about coming but don't tell me it means that others who do want to come can't put their names on the list.


----------



## misty1

Did the Mosel and Rhine valleys last year. Wonderful scenery, especially around Loreley on the Rhine which we spent 5 days. Unfortunately, the Atlantic coast of france beckons this year. Have a wonderful trip to all that can make it.


----------



## GEMMY

To save me ploughing through the pages, what dates have been set for the trip please.

tony


----------



## clianthus

Hi GEMMY

All the details of both weeks are here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=254

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=256


----------



## GEMMY

Thanks Jenny.  

tony


----------



## Hezbez

We're starting to think about getting ourselves organised for our first German trip in the motorhome.

The ferry is booked (Rosyth to Zeebrugge), so I guess that's the first bit done.

What else do we need - hmmm:

German Phrasebook - think so!

Bord Atlas - If you guys recommend it I'll see if Vacarious are selling them at Shepton next week.

ACSI card - Is it of good use in the Rhine/Mosel area? I don't imagine the Lorleyblick site is in ACSI?

First Aid kit - we've got one, but not to the DN standard - will we need to buy a new one?

Route Planning - We'll be coming from Paris (Versailles), and have about 5 days to get over to Mosel, can anyone suggest a good route for us please?
We are thinking Luxemburg may be worth a visit, and we'll defo do Brugges on the way home to the ferry.

Other items I imagine are the same as France: 

Warning triangle
Bike rack red/white thingy
High Viz vests
CCI card

Anything else anyone can think we might need?

Thanks!


----------



## cronkle

Hezbez said:


> We're starting to think about getting ourselves organised for our first German trip in the motorhome.
> 
> The ferry is booked (Rosyth to Zeebrugge), so I guess that's the first bit done.
> 
> What else do we need - hmmm:
> 
> German Phrasebook - think so!
> 
> Bord Atlas - If you guys recommend it I'll see if Vacarious are selling them at Shepton next week.
> 
> ACSI card - Is it of good use in the Rhine/Mosel area? I don't imagine the Lorleyblick site is in ACSI?
> 
> First Aid kit - we've got one, but not to the DN standard - will we need to buy a new one?
> 
> Route Planning - We'll be coming from Paris (Versailles), and have about 5 days to get over to Mosel, can anyone suggest a good route for us please?
> We are thinking Luxemburg may be worth a visit, and we'll defo do Brugges on the way home to the ferry.
> 
> Other items I imagine are the same as France:
> 
> Warning triangle
> Bike rack red/white thingy
> High Viz vests
> CCI card
> 
> Anything else anyone can think we might need?
> 
> Thanks!


Morag,

It's not a requirement for non-German registered vehicles to carry a first aid kit in Germany so I suspect your current first aid kit will do.

For further reading:

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/touring_tips/germany.pdf


----------



## clianthus

Hi Hezbez

I don't know where else you are planning on visiting in Germany while you are on this trip, but if you are planning to visit any cities an Umwelt Zone sticker may well be something you will need, peejay has done a fantastic info page on it:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-43830-umwelt.html+zone

We got one just in case we needed it, so may be worth the 5 Euros?


----------



## xgx

Hi M & A
I bought a first aid kit in Aldi/Lidl around 3 or 4 £s (yes, I bought 2 :roll meets German standard so needed or not, I'm covered :wink:


----------



## Nora+Neil

Is the Electric hook up point in Germany the same as France. Will the same lead do???


----------



## ICDSUN

Nora+Neil said:


> Is the Electric hook up point in Germany the same as France. Will the same lead do???


Most use the standard 3 pin 16amp round Euro plug as UK,, some may have 2 pin euro plug
If you have spare leads bring them as some of the EHU can be a good distance from the van sometimes you need 50mtrs

Chris


----------



## bonnibri

*Mosel and Rhine group*

Hi, My wife Linda and I are really interestd in meeting up with the more experienced such as yourself.To explain we sail to CALAIS on 31st May 2010 and it will be our very first venture abroad in a motorhome and our intention is to visit the afore mentioned areas and also taking in a visit to some friends in Amsterdam { could be the beginning or end of a proposed 30day trip].
So briefly, yes we are interested in any meeting or advice "where to go"? It will be appreciated to here from you. Thanks, Brian.


----------



## peejay

Hi;

We wont be at the Mosel meet but have travelled it a few times.

I thought you might be interested in the following website with a sort of interactive map. Click on the area that interests you and it will take you to a more detailed map where you can click on towns for handy information. Its all in Germanese but i've put it through a translator, no guarantees it'll perfect make sense though....

>Mosel Map<

Although you will have no problems finding one along this stretch of river there is also some handy info on some (but certaily not all) stellplatze along the river....

>Mosel Stellplatz List<

All from the original site...

http://www.mosel-reisefuehrer.de/default.htm

Hope it helps you in your research and have a great meet!

Pete


----------



## bonnibri

Hello Pete, Thank you for info' every little helps. Will check out your suggestions with interest.,Brian


----------



## trevorf

Finally booked the ferry after a week of being unable to access P&O website because of stranded air passengers!!
CL site near Dover booked for 29th May, crossing to Calais morning of 30th. Plan to work our way across to the first meet via Ypres, Brugges and Gent.
See you all there.


Trevor


----------



## gaspode

Departure time approaches for this trip and it's now time to let me know if for any reason you've put your name on the list but don't intend to go. Quite a few have already sent me a PM with their apologies - thanks for that - and as a result there are a few places showing as available.

For the first (Mosel) leg of the trip it's not really too important who turns up when or where, I've suggested we all meet at Klusserath on Monday June 7th but that's not obligatory. As this is a large stellplatz there shouldn't be any problem with space (we're a rather large group) but of course I can't guarantee anything as these Stellplatz are public stopovers with no facility for advance bookings. I initially limited the attendance to 25 but really, it's hypothetical because being publicly available facilities anyone can just turn up anyway. There is a campsite next door so if anyone doesn't fancy the spellplatz they could try booking in there. Be careful not to drive into the campsite though if you're intending to use the stellplatz. After Monday, members are free to roam wherever they choose along the Mosel valley with a suggested meeting on Thursday at Enkirch which is another very large stellplatz.
If anyone has any questions, please post in good time and we'll do our best to provide an answer.

For the second week at Loreley Blick I'll need to mail the list of attendees to the campsite in the next week or two. This makes it very important that you let me know ASAP if you're unable to attend for any reason. I've suggested that we arrive there on the Sunday afternoon but you can arrive later if you prefer, the only thing is to please let me know so that I can inform the campsite of your intended arrival date. Similarly, if you intend to stay less than the week, please let me know. Some attendees have marked their motorhomes as "large" on the booking list, please note that this campsite classifies large motorhomes as "8m or more long" and makes a small surcharge. I'll assume that no-one has a 'van longer than 8m unless you post here and let me know.
I'll also need to tell the campsite the names of all the people in our group and their registration numbers (just to try and ensure they keep enough space for us as they don't reserve pitches) so if you've changed your 'van since booking please let me have the new number, also those who haven't included their surname on their MHF registration details, could they please PM this to me. Please note that this applies to members attending the Rhine leg only.


----------



## coppo

Hi Gaspode
We are still going for the 2 weeks, we will be leaving the Lorely Blick site on sat 19th, as ferry booked home on thw sunday, is that the day the site has down for leaving.

Paul.


----------



## gaspode

coppo said:


> ferry booked home on thw sunday, is that the day the site has down for leaving.
> Paul.


Hi Paul

I don't intend to set a rigid "closure" date as I know that some members will need to leave before the end of the week to catch ferries etc. and that others may wish to stay beyond the weekend. All I really need to know is anyone who intends to only stay for a couple of nights etc. The site should have plenty of space for anyone who wishes to extend their stay.


----------



## Hezbez

gaspode said:


> Departure time approaches for this trip and it's now time to let me know if for any reason you've put your name on the list but don't intend to go. Quite a few have already sent me a PM with their apologies - thanks for that - and as a result there are a few places showing as available.
> 
> For the first (Mosel) leg of the trip it's not really too important who turns up when or where, I've suggested we all meet at Klusserath on Monday June 7th but that's not obligatory. As this is a large stellplatz there shouldn't be any problem with space (we're a rather large group) but of course I can't guarantee anything as these Stellplatz are public stopovers with no facility for advance bookings. I initially limited the attendance to 25 but really, it's hypothetical because being publicly available facilities anyone can just turn up anyway. There is a campsite next door so if anyone doesn't fancy the spellplatz they could try booking in there. Be careful not to drive into the campsite though if you're intending to use the stellplatz. After Monday, members are free to roam wherever they choose along the Mosel valley with a suggested meeting on Thursday at Enkirch which is another very large stellplatz.
> If anyone has any questions, please post in good time and we'll do our best to provide an answer.
> 
> For the second week at Loreley Blick I'll need to mail the list of attendees to the campsite in the next week or two. This makes it very important that you let me know ASAP if you're unable to attend for any reason. I've suggested that we arrive there on the Sunday afternoon but you can arrive later if you prefer, the only thing is to please let me know so that I can inform the campsite of your intended arrival date. Similarly, if you intend to stay less than the week, please let me know. Some attendees have marked their motorhomes as "large" on the booking list, please note that this campsite classifies large motorhomes as "8m or more long" and makes a small surcharge. I'll assume that no-one has a 'van longer than 8m unless you post here and let me know.
> I'll also need to tell the campsite the names of all the people in our group and their registration numbers (just to try and ensure they keep enough space for us as they don't reserve pitches) so if you've changed your 'van since booking please let me have the new number, also those who haven't included their surname on their MHF registration details, could they please PM this to me. Please note that this applies to members attending the Rhine leg only.


gaspode - PM sent

Another question - are the Stellplatz in Germany similar to the Aires in France, in that you are only really 'expected' to stay one night, or are you ok to stay on the one stallplatz for a couple of nights?

Thanks


----------



## gaspode

Hezbez said:


> are the Stellplatz in Germany similar to the Aires in France, in that you are only really 'expected' to stay one night


Hi Hezbez

TBH I'm not at all certain. 8O

I don't think there will be a problem as long as no-one abuses the system, we've certainly stayed on a stellplatz more than one night in the past. In any event, you'll probably find that as you travel up the Mosel you will pass by other stellplatz and not find the need to return to a previous nights base - unless you find something especially interesting in the area of course.

coppo - I don't appear to have a registration number for you, could you PM it to me please?


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Hez

Similar to Gaspode's experience.

We enquired at a couple of Stellplatz on the Mosel when the chap came round to collect the cash and ask if you wanted bread and croissants in the morning. _(Great service - warm and waiting in a bag on your door mirror if you are not up very early.)_

None of them ever refused, and whenever we stayed for two nights we were by no means the only ones doing so.

Don't drive past Ediger-Eller - most people do but it's a lovely little town, and the Flammecuchen is delicious at the little cafe by the main road.

<< Google Map here >>

Dave

Whoops - edited for speling mitsake.


----------



## DABurleigh

I looked at the 2010 Bordatlas at Peterborough. It's OK, but thought I'd take a punt at the 2010 ADAC Stellplatz Guide. Should arrive next week and I'll compare.

Nuke is looking into importing them.

Dave


----------



## CurlyBoy

*Mosel*

Hi zebedee, what is "flammacuchen", not at all familiar with German cuisine, sorry 

cb


----------



## Zebedee

*Re: Mosel*



CurlyBoy said:


> Hi zebedee, what is "flammacuchen", not at all familiar with German cuisine, sorry
> 
> cb


Hi Curly

Nor were we until last year - I was showing off!! :wink: :lol: :lol:

Mr Google will find it for you, and some pictures as well . . . but he works best if you spell it correctly, which I didn't  (_although I'm certain there were slight variations in the spelling in different places_!)

_*Flammkuchen*_

It's a bit like a pizza - on a lovely thin, crusty, flour-and-water base, but with a sort of sour creamy cheesy topping and bits of onion and smoked bacon spread on top. The dough in the pictures on >> this << website is a lot thicker and puffier than what we had. We loved the thin crispy base.

It's a delicious lunchtime snack, or starter (I guess) for an evening meal - but not a whole one or you wouldn't finish the main course.

Give Mr Google a try. 

Dave


----------



## CurlyBoy

*Mosel*

thanks Dave, sounds lovely, I make a similar thin crust pizza myself, one of the families favourites, cooked in the pizza oven on the garden,mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmh

cb


----------



## GEMMY

Last year whilst in the Rhine / Mosel regions we tried flammkutchen and also were impressed.  

tony


----------



## Hezbez

Last time I was in the Rhine area (I was about 14  ), Spaghetti Ice Cream was very much in vogue.

Do they still serve it?


----------



## clianthus

Hi Hezbez

I haven't seen Spagetti Ice cream, but in Boppard just up the river from the Rhine campsite (A must do Boat trip by the way) there was a huge ice-cream van in the town square last time we were there.

They did the whippy type cornets, then they somehow tipped them upside down and dipped them in melted chocolate which hardened making a sort of Cornet choc ice!!

No idea how they managed to do it without the ice-cream dropping into the vat of chocolate, it was dead clever, and delicious as well


----------



## gaspode

Hi All

Further to my earlier post, several of you have now sent me their missing details - thanks for that.

I am however still missing a surname for the following members:

HARRYH
Owl129
leggo

If those members could PM me their surname It'd make my life a little easier.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

DABurleigh said:


> ......thought I'd take a punt at the 2010 ADAC Stellplatz Guide..... and I'll compare. Dave


I'd be interested to hear your comparison thoughts Dave.

I'm a long term user of ADAC Stellplatz Fuhrer, and it would be great to have an unbiased view. 8)

Sorry if it's a bit off topic  but you did raise it.


----------



## bobandjane

Hi Ken / Jen and the gang. 

We have not stayed here:

http://www.wohnmobilforum.de/rlink/rlink.php?url=http://moselstellplatz.de

It might be of some help, 90 large pitches electric and wi fi 7 euro's a night.

 Bob.


----------



## motorhomer2

HurricaneSmith said:


> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......thought I'd take a punt at the 2010 ADAC Stellplatz Guide..... and I'll compare. Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be interested to hear your comparison thoughts Dave.
> 
> I'm a long term user of ADAC Stellplatz Fuhrer, and it would be great to have an unbiased view. 8)
> 
> Sorry if it's a bit off topic  but you did raise it.
Click to expand...

Hello Dave & Hurricane Smith

George prefers the Adac stellplatz guide to the REISMOBILE guide. We also found it useful in France as well.

Motorhomer


----------



## gaspode

bobandjane said:


> We have not stayed here:
> 
> http://www.wohnmobilforum.de/rlink/rlink.php?url=http://moselstellplatz.de
> 
> It might be of some help, 90 large pitches electric and wi fi 7 euro's a night.
> 
> Bob.


Looks interesting, not one we've visited either. :roll:

May be worth a stopover, even if it's just to use the wi-fi.


----------



## Oakdale

Hi Gaspode

We are travelling through the Channel Tunnel on Thursday 3rd June and will be at Klusserath on 7th June. We will leave Loreleyblick at the end of the meet.
Since booking we have changed our Motorhome to an Autotrail Apache 632 Registration number WA10 AAN.

Jan and Adrian


----------



## gaspode

Thanks for that update Oakdale, I'll amend the records.

Anyone else with updates etc?


----------



## CurlyBoy

*Mosel and Rhine*

........well after a difficult couple of months (won't bore you with the details) we have now booked the tunnel for 27thMay, gives us a leisurely time to get to first meeting (Klusserath). So hopefully see you all there, and safe journey.

curlyboy


----------



## bonnibri

Hi Gaspode,
It appears that your itenary doesnt match ours but I would like to meet you and fellow travellers at some point and maybe meet up with you on you second week.I get the feeling that you are a genuine individual and hope indeed to meet you.Keep up the good work. Brian


----------



## MyGalSal

*Re: Mosel and Rhine*



CurlyBoy said:


> ........well after a difficult couple of months (won't bore you with the details) we have now booked the tunnel for 27thMay, gives us a leisurely time to get to first meeting (Klusserath). So hopefully see you all there, and safe journey.
> 
> curlyboy


We leave on DFDS ferry North Shields/Ijmuiden 24 May. Haven't decided whether to head to Trier and Klusserath and 'lurk' until everyone arrives or whether to head to Enkirch (which we like) for a week or so before heading down to Klusserath - 'The Grand Ol Duke of York....'
Perhaps we will see you somewhere 'up or down' - decisions re routes and destinations get tougher all the time!
Sal


----------



## forterotwins

*Re: Moselle and Rhine Meet June 2010*

Hi Everyone

We are really looking forward to our first Meet abroad with MHF. Does anyone know of a vet in St Goar or nearby as we need to get our dog anti-tick and worm treated before we return to the U.K. on Sunday 20 June. We normally spend the last 2days in Calais but really want to make the most of the meet and would like to stay on until the end. Any info or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CurlyBoy

*Mosel*

Hi MyGalSal, I know what you mean, we haven't decided on our route yet either, so many places we would like to see on the way. Perhaps we shall "bump" into each other?

curlyboy


----------



## MyGalSal

Hi Curlyboy

I will pm you just before we leave and let you know what we are doing - although we have been known to change our mind on the ferry - in which case I should include my mobile no in my pm!

Safe travels to all and see you all in Klusserath.

And Gaspode - don't forget that Ukelele!

Sal


----------



## clianthus

Hi forterotwins

Here is a link to the St Goar Information site:

http://www.st-goar.de/64-1-info--service.html

There is a vet listed but I have no idea if they speak English or not.

This is a list of English speaking vets and the nearest on this list would seem to be Aachen:

http://www.germany-tourism.co.uk/EGB/practical_information/14695.htm

Perhaps you could contact the German Tourist Board in London they may have more info. I have always found them very helpful and quick to answer e-mails.


----------



## CurlyBoy

*Mosel*

Hi MyGalSal, I have pm'd you.

cb


----------



## MEES

sounds great in fact we have just done a similar trip using different stellplatz. Would be interested in doing it again. Are you pricing it up?


----------



## gaspode

MEES said:


> Would be interested in doing it again. Are you pricing it up?


Hi MEES

No pricing up involved (other than your usual site fees etc.) these are meets, not tours or rallies.

See here for details:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=254

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=256

Be quick though, we'll be closing the lists shortly.


----------



## Hezbez

Not long to go now  

I’ve been looking at what route to take to get to the Klusserath meeting point.
On leaving Paris we’ll have 4 or 5 days to meander over to Klusserath.

The most direct route seems to take in Reims, Metz, Luxemburg and Trier. 
Is this a scenic route to take? Any recommendations on where to stop, stay, things to do or places to visit nearby on this route would be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## clianthus

Hi Hezbez

You could do worse than spend a day in Epernay and do a visit to one of the Champagne Houses for a tour and tasting.

Motorhome parking is easy at the Mercier Champagne Cellar, they also do tours in English.


----------



## Dinks123

Put Clive and I down as a maybe! Depending on dates etc.....!


----------



## geraldandannie

clianthus said:


> You could do worse than spend a day in Epernay and do a visit to one of the Champagne Houses for a tour and tasting.


We ov done that! Deffo recommended.

:: link to blog ::

Gerald


----------



## gaspode

Dinks123 said:


> Put Clive and I down as a maybe! Depending on dates etc.....!


Hi Dinks123

If you want to attend, please put your names on the appropriate lists here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=254

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=256

All dates are listed and fixed, be quick if you're intending to do it as the time is getting close. I have already sent the details of attendees to the campsite but could add an extra couple if required.


----------



## Nora+Neil

Going to the Tunnel tomorrow. 

See ye all on June 7th.


----------



## gaspode

Have a good journey, we look forward to meeting you in Germany,


----------



## JockandRita

Nora+Neil said:


> Going to the Tunnel tomorrow.
> 
> See ye all on June 7th.


Safe travels N & N.

Hope to see you on the 7th too, all being well.

Cheers,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## CurlyBoy

*Ready for the off!*

..won't be a far behind you. we leave home (Cornwall) on Tuesday for a leisurely drive up to the tunnel on thursday. Have a good trip and we will see you there, if not before.

curlyboy


----------



## Spacerunner

*Re: Ready for the off!*



CurlyBoy said:


> ..won't be a far behind you. we leave home (Cornwall) on Tuesday for a leisurely drive up to the tunnel on thursday. Have a good trip and we will see you there, if not before.
> 
> curlyboy


We're taking the P&O ferry 10.00am same day so watch out for an idiot hurling abuse at all the other drivers driving on the wrong side of the road. :roll:


----------



## CurlyBoy

*Re: Ready for the off!*



Spacerunner said:


> CurlyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..won't be a far behind you. we leave home (Cornwall) on Tuesday for a leisurely drive up to the tunnel on thursday. Have a good trip and we will see you there, if not before.
> 
> curlyboy
> 
> 
> 
> We're taking the P&O ferry 10.00am same day so watch out for an idiot hurling abuse at all the other drivers driving on the wrong side of the road. :roll:
Click to expand...

..Aaaaaaaaaaaaaw shucks, just behind you on the 10.20, unless we take an earier(forgive the chinese, spelling mistake but I thought i would leave it!! :lol: :lol: :lol train. We will look out for you, or at Carrefour eh :wink: :wink: :wink: can't wait to stock up!!

curlyboy


----------



## Hezbez

*Re: Ready for the off!*



Spacerunner said:


> CurlyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..won't be a far behind you. we leave home (Cornwall) on Tuesday for a leisurely drive up to the tunnel on thursday. Have a good trip and we will see you there, if not before.
> 
> curlyboy
> 
> 
> 
> We're taking the P&O ferry 10.00am same day so watch out for an idiot hurling abuse at all the other drivers driving on the wrong side of the road. :roll:
Click to expand...

So where are you both heading to, before the Klusserath meet?


----------



## CurlyBoy

*Re: Ready for the off!*



Hezbez said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurlyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..won't be a far behind you. we leave home (Cornwall) on Tuesday for a leisurely drive up to the tunnel on thursday. Have a good trip and we will see you there, if not before.
> 
> curlyboy
> 
> 
> 
> We're taking the P&O ferry 10.00am same day so watch out for an idiot hurling abuse at all the other drivers driving on the wrong side of the road. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where are you both heading to, before the Klusserath meet?
Click to expand...

We are "thinking" Calais>St,Omer>Arras>Cambrai>Charleville Meziers>Montmedy>Longuyon>Luxembourg>Munziggen, but every time I get the map out :? :? :? sure to see you along the route somewhere.

curlyboy


----------



## trevorf

Thats us packed and ready to go  Planning a couple of nights in the south-east (Canterbury) before Dover-Calais on Sunday. Probably do Ypres, Brugges, Gent, Luxemberg before heading for the Mosel. 
Push bikes have new tyres fitted ready for some serious riding !
I have also packed my gas pressure test kit, gas leak sniffer, battery load tester and damp meter just in case anyone has any little problems :wink: 
See you all there

Trevor


----------



## Spacerunner

We were thinking of scooting down to Freiburg then working our way back up to Trier/Klusserath.
I haven't measured any distances :roll: so may not be able to get that far. Just thought a circular route would give us a feel of eastern France and Western Germany.


----------



## gaspode

Spacerunner said:


> We were thinking of scooting down to Freiburg then working our way back up to Trier/Klusserath.
> I haven't measured any distances :roll: so may not be able to get that far. Just thought a circular route would give us a feel of eastern France and Western Germany.


Freiburg is well worth a visit and they have a good stellplatz within walking distance of the town centre. It's a while since we drove up from there to the middle Rhine so can't remember the details but I think we made it in a day easily enough.

It's getting close now and I've been thinking what else there is to tell everyone. :? I can't really think of anything important but if anyone has any last minute questions just post here.


----------



## trevorf

Hi Ken, just one question from those of us never been to Germany before:-

Are there any driving rules/traffic signs that we should be aware of that are different to the UK or France?



Trevor


----------



## Spacerunner

Just done a route from Calais to Freiburg, it works out at 480 miles. So looks quite a nice steady drive.
Thanks Ken, that means we should be able to circle out to the east before getting back to Klusserath.


Now then what about those floods coming down from Poland!?


----------



## gaspode

trevorf said:


> Hi Ken, just one question from those of us never been to Germany before:-
> 
> Are there any driving rules/traffic signs that we should be aware of that are different to the UK or France?


I'm no great expert but no doubt one will come along shortly.......

In the meantime take a look here:

http://www.germany-tourism.co.uk/EGB/practical_information/13597.htm


----------



## Zebedee

trevorf said:


> Hi Ken, just one question from those of us never been to Germany before:-
> Are there any driving rules/traffic signs that we should be aware of that are different to the UK or France?
> Trevor


>> Mr Google to the rescue <<

:wink:  

Dave


----------



## cronkle

Another useful site:

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/touring_tips/germany.pdf


----------



## Ozzyjohn

Trevor,

Don't make the same mistake is us - as we drove along I asked my dear wife, "Do you think that we should visit this Ausfahrt place dear, it must be really big as it seems to be signposted at every exit?" 


   

Regards,
John


----------



## geraldandannie

*Re: Ready for the off!*



CurlyBoy said:


> We are "thinking" Calais>St,Omer>Arras>Cambrai>Charleville Meziers>Montmedy>Longuyon>Luxembourg>Munziggen


Good thoughts. That's the sort of route we're planning. We're on the 05:50 train on Friday 4th June.

Starting to get excited now 

Gerald


----------



## trevorf

> Don't make the same mistake is us - as we drove along I asked my dear wife, "Do you think that we should visit this Ausfahrt place dear, it must be really big as it seems to be signposted at every exit?"


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nice one John !!

I had already sussed that one by reading the "guide to Stellplatz" written by our resident German expert Boff.

Trevor


----------



## JockandRita

trevorf said:


> I have also packed my gas pressure test kit, gas leak sniffer, battery load tester and damp meter just in case anyone has any little problems Wink
> See you all there
> 
> Trevor


Hi Trevor,

It's not meant to be a "busman's holiday". :lol: :lol: :lol:

Glad to know though, that there will be some help on hand if needed. :wink: Don't forget the Sikaflex and the Gaffer tape. :lol:



trevorf said:


> Are there any driving rules/traffic signs that we should be aware of that are different to the UK or France?


Not sure about traffic signs Trevor, but one sign that you should look out for is one directing you to your nearest "Erdinger" retailer, especially one which is dispensing the "Dunkel Weissbier". :lol: :lol: :lol:

From what we read, it looks like we will be one of the last to sail, and to arrive at Klusserath, ie, sail on the 6th, and arrive on the 7th. 8O 8O 8O 
I have just been talking a few moments ago to Cap't Mike, (Mike & Rosie), and they are sailing on the 1st.

Never mind. When you lot are sailing back, we'll have "at least" another week over there. :thumbleft:

Looking forward to meeting faces old and new.

Best regards,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## DABurleigh

*Re: Ready for the off!*



geraldandannie said:


> CurlyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are "thinking" Calais>St,Omer>Arras>Cambrai>Charleville Meziers>Montmedy>Longuyon>Luxembourg>Munziggen
> 
> 
> 
> Good thoughts. That's the sort of route we're planning. We're on the 05:50 train on Friday 4th June.
> 
> Starting to get excited now
> 
> Gerald
Click to expand...

Wow. That looks a really long route to me, bordering on tedious. But I haven't yet looked closely at what we'll do.

Now, more to the point. This thread is littered with good info and I can't see any easy way of taking it with me. How many mouse clicks and ink cartridges would it take I wonder! There must be a better way. The print friendly option only works per page, NOT per thread :-(

Dave


----------



## erneboy

I guess many people will be able to put faces to names after your trip. You will be able to add my face and that of Mrs. Eb to your list, we spent a long time at Klusserath last year with German friends and have been here for several weeks this time. We intend staying another month or so. I look forward to seeing you here on the Stellplatz. 

If anyone needs anything arranging or doing our friends have been coming here so long that they are practically locals and would be glad to help, Alan.


----------



## gaspode

Hi Alan

Well now there's an offer we can't refuse isn't it?

So if you could just fence off a nice area for 50 'vans, order in some tea and biscuits (and the odd case of wine) I'm sure you'll soon have lots of new MHF friends. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Seriously, it'll be good to meet up with you and Mrs Eb, maybe you could give some advice on what to see and where to go for those who haven't been along the Mosel before?


----------



## geraldandannie

*Re: Ready for the off!*



DABurleigh said:


> Wow. That looks a really long route to me, bordering on tedious. But I haven't yet looked closely at what we'll do.


It's certainly a bit longer than the 'viamichelin' optimum route at 502km, but I wanted to avoid the Gent / Bruxelles / Liege route (463km) (been there, done that). In fact, I think we've got a stopover at Thionville, IIRC.

There's plenty of time, no rush 

Gerald


----------



## erneboy

Hello Ken, have you asked Manfred to cordon off an area for you, he often does it for other meets, it will not be a problem. I can ask him to do so if you wish.

I am not very familiar with the area but my German friends are, Hans has family here and has been coming here since the 1940s. He will be able to help and speaks good English, Alan.


----------



## Spacerunner

erneboy said:


> I am not very familiar with the area but my German friends are, Hans has family here and *has been coming here since the 1940s. He will be able to help and speaks good English, Alan.*


*

I'm not saying anything, not even thinking it! :lol:*


----------



## trevorf

> Hi Trevor,
> 
> It's not meant to be a "busman's holiday". Laughing Laughing Laughing


Hi, Jock, yes thanks for reminding me, I am not offering full habitation services - I am on hols too :wink: 
Happy to help with any small issues though.

Erdinger - yes I had a pint of that in York last year, nice wee tipple, look forward to having a little more of it and meeting you again also   

Trevor


----------



## gaspode

erneboy said:


> Hello Ken, have you asked Manfred to cordon off an area for you, he often does it for other meets, it will not be a problem. I can ask him to do so if you wish.


Hi Alan

Many thanks for that offer, I haven't asked Manfred as we're only staying one night as a group (although some may choose to stay longer). Whilst it probably isn't worth reserving a special area for us I'd be grateful if you could alert him to our visit, 40 odd English vans shouldn't be a problem for a stellplatz the size of Klusserath but I'm sure he'd appreciate some advance notice.

Alan has also provided some information to me regarding internet access from Germany and with his permission I'm posting it here for the benefit of anyone else who needs to keep in touch:

_A Fonic (O2) sim seems best, Blau is slow and the network is congested. O2 is the one I choose. You will need to have an unlocked dongle and appropriate software or buy an O2.de one. You can get a sim and maybe a dongle at many (but not all for some reason) Lidl stores and Jet petrol stations in Germany it costs around 12 euro which includes some credit. You may need an O2 shop to buy a dongle. You will need at least 25 euro credit to take up the monthly fixed rate deal, which is 25 euro for unlimited access. It seems Lidl may not sell additional credits or top ups, these can be bought in post offices. Registering it and choosing which deal you want is online or by phone and is not too difficult. You need a German address but the Stellplatz address will do. The connection s adequate but slow here, Klusserath is rural and does not have 3G, Alan._


----------



## gaspode

Hezbez has asked if I could produce some stickers for the German meets like the ones we're testing for Hamble. Please go here and vote on the poll if you want one:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-851422.html#851422

If there is sufficient response I'll get some printed and take them along with us.


----------



## MyGalSal

*With regret....*

Hi Guys

Well a double whammy has scuppered the trip for us. Firstly and most importantly, my mother-in-law, who is 98, has been taken ill and secondly -the dentist! - my visit to him last week for what was supposed to be a regular filling has developed into a root filling job. First part of this treatment has been scheduled for next Tues and the second part (fitting of crown) about 10-14 days after that. So that is that I guess. Very disappointed to say the least. I was even all packed ready to go - something I usually do at the last minute - that'll teach me.
Safe journeys and enjoy. Was so looking forward to trying some fine Mosel vintage during brilliant sunsets but there you go.
Sal


----------



## geraldandannie

So sorry to hear that, Sal. We'll have to have a glass for you then :wink:

Gerald


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Sal,

Sorry to hear about the scuppering.  

I was going to ask, if you could fetch a couple of Scotch pies, some square sausage, and a plain loaf. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

We'll be at Craigie in September, visiting family, if you are about then.

Best regards,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## SilverF1

I think we'll be last to leave and last to arrive.

We're on a bike meet in the Lake District 4th-6th, leaving Sunday, back home pick up the van late afternoon and down to Dover. After a night on the marine parade we'll be catching the 0759 shuttle from Folkestone on the 7th.

Looking forward to getting there and time to relax. 

See you soon.


----------



## coppo

We'll be setting off around 9am saturday.

Anybody on the 10am Dover Calais ferry on sunday?

Paul.


----------



## JockandRita

coppo said:


> We'll be setting off around 9am saturday.
> 
> Anybody on the 10am Dover Calais ferry on sunday?
> 
> Paul.


No Paul, but we are on Sunday's 12.00 Dover/Dunkerque, after a stopover at Canterbury P & R. We may try our luck at an earlier sailing. It has worked before. :wink:

It looks like you, us, and Silver F1 will be the stragglers. :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## coppo

JockandRita said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be setting off around 9am saturday.
> 
> Anybody on the 10am Dover Calais ferry on sunday?
> 
> Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> No Paul, but we are on Sunday's 12.00 Dover/Dunkerque, after a stopover at Canterbury P & R. We may try our luck at an earlier sailing. It has worked before. :wink:
> 
> It looks like you, us, and Silver F1 will be the stragglers. :lol:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.
Click to expand...

Yes it looks that way Jock :lol: Its this bloody thing called work, not even looked at a route yet from Calais.

How far is Canterbury P & R from Dover?

I remember the year before last we stayed in a layby about 10 miles from Dover, didnt get to it til around 3am, it was the best 4 hours sleep we ever had 

See you on the road somewhere 8)

Paul.


----------



## Zebedee

coppo said:


> How far is Canterbury P & R from Dover?
> Paul.


I think you are still allowed to sleep on Marine Parade?

Somebody will know, and that's only yards from the port.

Dave


----------



## coppo

Zebedee said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How far is Canterbury P & R from Dover?
> Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are still allowed to sleep on Marine Parade?
> 
> Somebody will know, and that's only yards from the port.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Cheers for that.

We'll suss summat out no doubt.

Paul.


----------



## JockandRita

coppo said:


> How far is Canterbury P & R from Dover?


Hi Paul,

It is only about half an hour away on the A2. It is secure and safe, costs £2.50 per 24hrs, and there is a pub at the entrance.
We'll be there with Mavis & Ray, (locovan). The barriers close at 20.00 (ish)

As Dave has posted above, others will be parking at Marine parade, as it is still permitted, and is apparently, patrolled frequently by local police.

See you somewhere along the way.

Jock.


----------



## erneboy

An alert from Klusserath. The mozzies are quite active here just now and there are a fair few about, big sods they are too. So be prepared.

I just thought about this, sorry I didn't think to mention it sooner, Alan.


----------



## gaspode

Thanks for that warning Alan, I suppose it's one of the drawbacks of camping alongside rivers. :roll: Let's hope the breeze gets up and blows them away. Just as well I bought a new electronic swatter yesterday, they don't stop em biting but it's so satisfying listening to the crackles as they fry. :lol: :lol: :lol:
We've just returned from Hamble and there were a fair number of (tiny) midges around there too, some of them with surprisingly sharp teeth. 8O 

OK then it's Marmite sarnies and Avon cosmetics for a few days eh? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## zoro

*Off we go*

Thats it all packed and ready to go. Booked on the 16.20 train tomorrow. Will spend a couple of days in France,then make our way to Germany. We are travelling with 'Alandsue' so will both arrive together on Sunday or Monday.

See you all soon
Steve & Jo


----------



## forterotwins

*parade*



Zebedee said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How far is Canterbury P & R from Dover?
> Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are still allowed to sleep on Marine Parade?
> 
> Somebody will know, and that's only yards from the port.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

 We slept there last year and we are going to sleep there this weekend so i hope that you can ??


----------



## KITTYKAMPER

*klusserath here we come !*

Crossing on Newcastle-Amsterdam ferry friday eve, looking forward to seeing you all soon
Kathy and Steve


----------



## coppo

*Re: parade*



forterotwins said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coppo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How far is Canterbury P & R from Dover?
> Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are still allowed to sleep on Marine Parade?
> 
> Somebody will know, and that's only yards from the port.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We slept there last year and we are going to sleep there this weekend so i hope that you can ??
Click to expand...

Ok, may see you there.

Paul n Caz.


----------



## MikeCo

We are on the 8.15 Seafrance ferry on Sunday morning and were thinking of staying somewhere around Leige on Sunday night and then go to Klusserath on Monday.
However as it's only around 300 miles does anyone know if it's possible to arrive and park on Klusserath at around 7 or 8 in the evening.

Mike


----------



## gaspode

MikeCo said:


> does anyone know if it's possible to arrive and park on Klusserath at around 7 or 8 in the evening.


Shouldn't be a problem Mike, stellplatz are 24hr places.
If you wanted to drive straight across on the Sunday that shouldn't be too difficult (about 6hrs IIRC). It has the advantage of no commercials on the road either so could be an easier drive than leaving it until Monday morning.


----------



## MikeCo

gaspode said:


> MikeCo said:
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone know if it's possible to arrive and park on Klusserath at around 7 or 8 in the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't be a problem Mike, stellplatz are 24hr places.
> If you wanted to drive straight across on the Sunday that shouldn't be too difficult (about 6hrs IIRC). It has the advantage of no commercials on the road either so could be an easier drive than leaving it until Monday morning.
Click to expand...

Thanks Ken I thought that you would be around somewhere, see you on Sunday.

Mike


----------



## Spacerunner

erneboy said:


> An alert from Klusserath. The mozzies are quite active here just now and there are a fair few about, big sods they are too. So be prepared.
> 
> I just thought about this, sorry I didn't think to mention it sooner, Alan.


If the mozzies were out down here near Freiburg they'd need their woollie pullies on. Went up the hills yesterday and they still got daffodils in flower.

We arrived in Freiburg today about 10.30 am the ticket machine was out of order but a nice young lady came over and told us where to book in. 
We have just spent 3 days in a campsite (ACSI) at a small village called St Peter in the Black Forest (Schwartzwald). Great site mostly permanents and all rigged out for winter caravanning with over roof awnings and extensions that you would need a low-loader to shift!.

Tomorrow we are going to start to meander north to meet up with the rest of you at .......where was it??.....oh yeah....Klusserath!


----------



## gaspode

Don't worry John, we'll bring the excellent weather here over with us. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

27deg and sunny all day here. :wink:


----------



## Lesleykh

It looks like we should be passing along the Moselle around the time you are there so hopefully we can meet some fellow MHF motorhomers.

We were on the Luxemburg side of the Moselle a couple of weeks ago and it was lovely there so we want to go back on our way north to Denmark.

Lesley


----------



## UncleNorm

To those fellow members who are about to embark on the Moselle/ Rhine adventure...

Have a great time. :wink: 8) Sorry we can't be with you this year.


----------



## JockandRita

UncleNorm said:


> To those fellow members who are about to embark on the Moselle/ Rhine adventure...
> 
> Have a great time. :wink: 8) Sorry we can't be with you this year.


Cheers Norman, that's much appreciated. 

Coppo has just joined us at Canterbury. Any more for the P&R before hitting the chunnel or channel? :wink:

TTFN,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## JollyJack

Yup best wishes to everyone going to Germany - we too are sorry we can't be with you this time - have a really great time  

Andrea, Bob & Ellie (in Spain)


----------



## CaGreg

Hope you all have a great time and a special wish for Nora and Neil.

Watch out for the tricolour!!!

Ca


----------



## greenasthegrass

Jealous me never 8O 

One year we will go defo. Missing you lots already DABS!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## pneumatician

*Mosel & Rhine*

To all of you Joining Ken and Jenny on the German trip may we wish you a safe and enjoyable trip.

Vals hospital treatment is going to schedule but knocking her about somewhat. Keeping our fingers crossed that she will be back on form next year.

Have a good one
Steve


----------



## locovan

JockandRita said:


> UncleNorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> To those fellow members who are about to embark on the Moselle/ Rhine adventure...
> 
> Have a great time. :wink: 8) Sorry we can't be with you this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Norman, that's much appreciated.
> 
> Coppo has just joined us at Canterbury. Any more for the P&R before hitting the chunnel or channel? :wink:
> 
> TTFN,
> 
> Jock & Rita.
Click to expand...

Bye bye JockandRita we have had a great time with you and Coppo at Canterbury.
Have a great time all of you xxxx  miss you already


----------



## Wupert

Have a great time guys

We wish we could have been with you all.

wups und frau


----------



## trevorf

Hello to everybody from Germany.

Meeting at Klusserath went really well, a few had problems with roadworks/motorway closures in Luxemberg but made it here eventually!.
Weather has been hot and sunny but a couple of heavy showers here and there. Bit of a disturbance from the helicopter spraying the vineyards but the local white wine is good and only 2-3 euros a bottle.

Group has now split up a little, some still at Klusserath, other smaller groups moved on. We are about 12 miles further up the Mosel at a Stellplatz with free WiFi hence able to post this. Heavy rain this evening - hoping it will clear up tomorrow to continue our cycling along the river banks.

TTFN

Trevor & Julie


----------



## zoro

Hi to all from Enkirch
Weather hot with a little rain at night. We are moving onto the Rhine on Sunday. Everyone ok and enjoying themselves.
Steve and Jo


----------



## zulurita

Glad you are all enjoying the Mosel/Rhine.

We may head down that way later at Rendsburg at the moment.

Lidl's Halb Trocken Dornfelder wine isn't bad at 1.59€ a bottle.


----------



## camoyboy

Just arrived home after doing the Mosel part of this trip, unfortunately we have to go back to work tomorrow so we could only do the first week. We both really enjoyed our first venture into Germany, and it was good to go with others with a bit of previous.
The journey out wasn't much fun, the Belgian motorways were in a very poor state, and we had thunderstorms and strong winds most of the way. We hit a huge flooded pothole and the engine check light came on, then I hit a stray roadworks sign with the mirror and cracked the casing.
However the weather during the week was mainly hot and dry daytime with rain overnight. We did a bit of cycling along the superb cycliepaths by the river, and plenty of relaxing in the company of other 'facts folk.
Thanks to Harry for the loan of the diagnostic tool to check and clear the engine light, and to Trevor for making sure I hadn't got a gas leak. Of course, thanks to Ken and Jen for making it all happen, and to all the others who helped to make it an enjoyable time for us both. 
Colin and Sara


----------



## Lesleykh

Now sitting on a bench in the town centre at Lemgo, near Hannover, on our way north (the lengths we go to get internet!). 

Lovely to meet all of you in the Mosel. Hope the Rhine is as good. 

All the best - Lesley and Rob (and Charlie dog)


----------



## geraldandannie

I'm sitting on a Stellplatz by the side of the Mosel, overlooking a marina. WiFi internet @ €2 a day. AND the sun is shining.

We had a lovely first week on the Mosel, firstly at Klusserath and then at Enkirch. Both excellent Stellplatz sites, with lovely walks up into the vineyards on the hills to either side of the river.

We've just come from Lorely-Blick, where we had a great couple of days by the side of the Rhine. A lovely site, although at €20.50 a night, a bit of a difference to the €6-€10 we're paying on Stellplatzen. We're here for a day, maybe 2, before wending our way across to France and to Calais for our crossing back next Wednesday.

A very big thank you to Ken and Jen for all their hard work in putting these meets together. Thanks to KennyJ and Ken for the musical entertainment the other night. Kenny was as fantastic as ever, especially singing _a capella_, Ken's brilliant interpretation of "Little Stick of Blackpool Rock" (with motorhome-related lyrics) simply HAS to go on YouTube sometime. Thanks also to Lawrence for letting us use his telescope to see the rings of Saturn.

More to come (of course :roll: ) when we get home, but we're having a really great time over here. We're now wishing we could stay longer 

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Gerald - and anyone else who tunes in.

If you are passing anywhere near Torhout on a Sunday morning, do not miss the wonderful rotisseried chicken and/or ribs with spiced or herbed, then fried new potatoes.

>> Here <<

Most of the locals go to the white van rather than the red one, so we took their "advice".

Worth a 50 mile detour . . . well, 40 anyway!! :wink: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## baldybazza

We had a smashing week on the Mosel meeting some of you for the first time, we moved on today to the Black Forest but the weather could be better.

Our thanks to Ken & Jen for organising the meets they were a really good idea.

Jan & Bazza


----------



## geraldandannie

After a lovely day on a marina Stellplatz (Neumagen-Dhron), we headed West, away from the nasty weather heading our way.

Following a recommendation, we pitched up at the aire in Stenay, and wandered around a bit and did a bit of a walk.

Whilst I was trying to get onto the WiFi (€3 for 48 hours unlimited), who should drive into the site but Gaspode and Clianthus :roll: An hour or so later, we saw the ForteroTwins on site too.

I suppose it was inevitable that we'd come across other MHF-ers on a migration westwards.

Tomorrow is market day, with a "Music Festival" in the afternoon. Then, before the footy tomorrow night, we'll have to move the van out of the way of the darned great tree which is blocking my view of the Astra satellite :evil: 

Gerald


----------



## erneboy

If you are lucky you might see some serious Boules at Stenay. We have seen a couple of tournaments there, the skills of the best players are absolutely stunning. I watched the team (mixed doubles, I guess) who eventually won last time play two full rounds, not just ends, without missing a knock out shot.

There is a very interesting Irish/Canadian man who lives there too, he sees the Ireland stickers on our van and comes to talk to us. Mr Lavery flew with the RCAF and later invented dissolving sutures and sold and demonstrated them round the world. He is a very interesting man. It is amazing who you meet on your travels. 

Enjoy your stay, Alan.


----------



## geraldandannie

erneboy said:


> It is amazing who you meet on your travels.


It really is, Alan. I'm sure I recognised the van (and passengers) coming out of the supermarket at Piesport the other day :wink:

Thanks for the info. We're only staying a couple of days, but we've already met someone who designed and built his own boat a few miles from us at home, and has been in France with it for around 4 years. Fascinating stories.

Hope you got your little van problem fixed the other day.

Gerald


----------



## erneboy

Cheers Gerald, all sorted out 280 Euro for a new cable, just like a bicycle brake cable, luckily it's under warranty. Sun shining here today, hope you get some too, Alan.


----------



## Sandy_Saunders

We have just arrived in camping Troix Chateaux in Eguisheim, Alsace. Recommended by Jan and Bazza as I recall. 

Thanks to everybody on the Mosel and Rhine meets for a great time, already looking forward to next year!

Cheers

Sandy & Anne


----------



## geraldandannie

erneboy said:


> Sun shining here today, hope you get some too, Alan.


Very sunny here on the banks of the Meuse at Stenay, thank you :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Lesleykh

It's rainy today up on the north German coast!

We will keep an open for what meets are on in France or Germany this time next year when we'll be on our way back.

Lesley x


----------



## Spacerunner

Hi from not so warm middle of France. We are just east of Troyes on a Kawan site.
Had trouble getting here as the forest roads were barriered. If it wasn't for a kind French guy (June is still squirming with delight at his accent!) we would still be going round in circles.
We really enjoyed our experiences on the Mosel and Rhine. We just can't keep up with the weather changes! One day its baking hot and the next we are wearing jumpers and hats!
Many thanks to Ken and Jen for a brilliant itinerary. We enjoyed getting to grips with stellplatzen and now hope we can find some aires to practise on.


----------



## KITTYKAMPER

Hi All
we were on the Meuse last night too, at Montherme, finally got my swim in the lake this morning. Off to look at a few WW1 on our way back up to Oostende, sunshining after a cool morning. If anyone is passing that way ... for info the camp site at Lac des Vieilles Forges is free at the moment. Reception closed and hand written site says 'entree et installation libre' enter and set up 'free' payment will be charged when new team arrives, reception will remain closed till then. people there said should be free for a while. Nice lake for swimming, sandy beach etc.
Happy hols to all and a huge thanks to Ken and Jen for the super idea and all their efforts 
Kathy


----------



## trevorf

Well thats us back home in Blighty    jealous of all you retired people able to stay longer. 
Really enjoyed our first trip to Germany, great locations, great cycling, good wine, and of course great company, nice to meet a few new MHF members. 
Many thanks to Ken & Jen for putting it all together. Will see some of you again in 4 weeks at the Northern Show. 

Trevor & Julie


----------



## Hezbez

Just a quick post to check in. I've splashed out and paid a euro for one hours wi-fi :lol: 

After leaving Loreley-Blick we spent 2 nights at the Stellplatz in Bingen. Biked down to the ferry point and went over to Rudesheim for the day. Went up the chairlift and also tasted my first German sausage!

Spent last night at a bit of a strange site in Belgium.

Now at Camping Memling in Brugges. 

It was lovely to meet up with old and new friends at the Mosel and Rhine meets.

Big thanks to Ken, Jen and Mollie for organising another great meet.


----------



## forterotwins

thanks for that if the sky is clear and its not cold the scope will come out ? thats a fact


geraldandannie said:


> I'm sitting on a Stellplatz by the side of the Mosel, overlooking a marina. WiFi internet @ €2 a day. AND the sun is shining.
> 
> We had a lovely first week on the Mosel, firstly at Klusserath and then at Enkirch. Both excellent Stellplatz sites, with lovely walks up into the vineyards on the hills to either side of the river.
> 
> We've just come from Lorely-Blick, where we had a great couple of days by the side of the Rhine. A lovely site, although at €20.50 a night, a bit of a difference to the €6-€10 we're paying on Stellplatzen. We're here for a day, maybe 2, before wending our way across to France and to Calais for our crossing back next Wednesday.
> 
> A very big thank you to Ken and Jen for all their hard work in putting these meets together. Thanks to KennyJ and Ken for the musical entertainment the other night. Kenny was as fantastic as ever, especially singing _a capella_, Ken's brilliant interpretation of "Little Stick of Blackpool Rock" (with motorhome-related lyrics) simply HAS to go on YouTube sometime. Thanks also to Lawrence for letting us use his telescope to see the rings of Saturn.
> 
> More to come (of course :roll: ) when we get home, but we're having a really great time over here. We're now wishing we could stay longer
> 
> Gerald


----------



## DABurleigh

And the look of utter concentration on both your faces as you went past us 4 times at 10:15am today had to be seen to be believed 

Also back today. Many thanks to all for your company, and of course to Ken & Jen for the idea and organisation. A great 2 weeks holiday. Now was that reality or what I'll face tomorrow at work ......!

Photos and Google Earth links here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-863883.html#863883

Dave


----------



## suedew

would have loved to join you all but had other commitments.
Any chance of making it an annual event  
Sue


----------



## alandsue

Arrived home ok yesterday after sojourns to Ypres, Dunkerque and Gravelines on the return journey. Had a great time and met some lovely people on our first sortie across the Channel in the motorhome. Many thanks to Ken and Jenny for arranging the itinerary and useful tips on places to visit.

alandsue


----------



## MikeCo

After we left the site at Loreleyblick last Thursday we went to Trier which we thought might be a bit quieter, would you believe that there was a Funfair on in the next field so we only stayed one night.
We were undecided which way to go then, we did intend to go down to Lake Constance but the weather seemed to be a bit iffy down there.
We eventually went to Camping Freibad at Echternacherbruck, which although in Germany is on the border with Luxembourg and if you walk across the bridge over the river you are in the Luxembourg town of Echternacher which is quite nice.
We are now at a very good ACSI site which is Camping Benelux at La Roche in Belgium.
We will stay here until Thursday and then may go to Brugges for a night and then on into the Netherlands, probably on the coast somewhere.
Also thanks to Ken and Jen for organising the meet and introducing us to new areas and. people

Mike & Loueen


----------



## Spacerunner

Still at large in France! God 'elp 'em! :lol: 
At the moment we have landed in a delightful campsite in Suisse Normande. Its near a small town called Clecy and closer to an even smaller village called Vey, (small name-small village!).
Our pitch is right on the banks of the river l'Orne, on the opposite bank there are several cafes and bars. Makes for an idyllic resting place after travelling several hundred k's along some very, very tiny French roads!
We ate out tonight in one of the little cafes, neither of us had a clue as what we ordered! It turned out to be very pleasant. My main course was a mussel casserole done in a cheesy sauce thingy with rice...delicious!
Each afternoon we are entertained by school kids in canoes on the river. You should hear their screams when the instructor shoves their canoes over the weir!!! I'm now working out how to put the Jaws theme music on the speaker system to see what effect it has :twisted: 
Weather has been glorious and encouraged Bryn Dog and me to climb the mini-mountain behind us and to teeter on a dizzying precipice overlooking the town and river.
Moving on tomorrow to the Caen area and hoping to find a half decent aire.

BTW campsite is called Rochers des Parcs and is on page 43 of the Camping Cheque book.....its a little belter! Cidre 5%, Pommeau 17% and Calvados 42% on sale 100 metres at ferme down the lane.


----------



## trevorf

I have created a "Germany 2010" album in the photo's section, Rallies and meets. Please add your own photo's to share with us all.

Click here to go to photos


----------



## geraldandannie

trevorf said:


> I have created a "Germany 2010" album in the photo's section, Rallies and meets. Please add your own photo's to share with us all.


Thanks for doing that, Trevor. I'll stick some photos up when I've finished watching football and tennis :roll:

Thanks once again to Ken and Jen for the excellent idea of this trip, and for all the work in setting it up and holding our hands. It was a superb holiday.



suedew said:


> Any chance of making it an annual event


We're already planning to head over to Germany at around this time next year, so I hope so :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Lesleykh

We have got as far as Denmark now. We are in the dunes on the west coast and I can't believe I have internet connection here of all places!

Charlie dog got certified as well and truly wormed by a Danish vet today so we are all ready to hit the rest of Scandinavia on Tuesday 29th.

We met another British couple yesterday just before we left Germany, about the third we've seen since we left the Mosel, and they had the twin of our van - a Devon Monaco!

Hope there is a meet next year as we can catch it on our way back!

All the best - Lesley, Rob & Charlie dog xx


----------



## JockandRita

Hi all,

From Sankt Goar an der Lorely, Rita and I ventured south to Bad Waldsee (Hymer HQ), through some awful weather. We arrived in shorts and T shirts, getting some weird looks from those already on the Stellplatz. It wasn't long before we were back into jeans jumpers and fleeces, and the heating on. :lol: 
Having got our "uprated" weight plakette, we headed down towards Lindau and Lake Constance. Not knowing about cheaper fuel prices in Austria, guess which Numpty filled up with diesel, 15 minutes before crossing into Austria? There, the price was €1.12 per ltr, and we had just paid €1.27. :roll: 

Avoiding the toll roads we followed the Austrian/Swiss waterside route along the edge of the lake, and stopped off at a Stellplatz in Niederzell, on a small peninsula on the Zeller See. This is fed by an estuary from Lake Constance.
From there, we used the bad weather to clock up some mileage via Frieburg and Baden Baden. Upon Carper's recommendation, we headed for Saarburg, but stopped off at Mettlach on the way, where we had stayed over on a previous trip. We did Saarburg for two nights (quite cool temperature wise), before making our way back up to Menen, Yper, and Gravelines. 
Weeks one and three provided great weather, with week two being mixed.

Many thanks to everyone who came along either for the Mosel meet, Rhine meet, or both, but a special big thanks to Ken & Jen for organising both weeks. A cracking opportunity for newbies to experience Germany.
It made a nice change for us to meet up with fellow Brits along the way, and was great to put names to faces, and to make new friends, as well as meet up with some old friends, some of whom go back years . :lol: 
Rita and I love Germany, and hope that those of you who visited for the first time, were suitably impressed enough, to want to return.
Rita and I would certainly welcome a Bi-annual Germany meet, with France being the choice for the alternative years. :wink: :wink: :wink:

All the best,

Jock & Rita. 

P.S. Sat here at the Canterbury Aire, I am enjoying the last two bottles of my favoured "Weissbier Dunkel", from the crate I bought in Koblenz. CHEERS. :lol:


----------



## SilverF1

After leaving a wet Loreley, we headed over to Rothenburg ob der Tauber on the way to Lake Constance and Austria. 

The rain continued into Austria up the Stubaier valley (ooh Matron!). We decided to head into Italy sooner rather than later and found the glorious sunshinethrough the Dolomites en route to Lake Garda at Camping Butterfly, on Russell's recommendation (and thanks). Had a couple of chats with Dinger and his wife, Lorraine who spotted the MHF sticker on the back of the van.

Had a glorious day in Venice, a place everyone should visit. You need more than the one day we had to do it justice. Our plan was to head slowly back through France over two weeks, avoiding the autoroutes. 

Came to nothing. Received a message late Saturday night that my sister had died suddenly. So we set off Sunday morning at 7.30 BST, from Imperia just short of the French border and landed home at 9.00pm last night. The tolls cost us over 150 euros alone.

What time we had, we enjoyed. Many thanks to all who shared our company and especially to Ken and Jen for organising the two meets.


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Norman

So sorry to hear your bad news.

It was lovely to meet up with you again in Germany, and glad you loved Venice (my favourite city).

Gerald


----------



## JockandRita

geraldandannie said:


> Hi Norman
> So sorry to hear your bad news.
> 
> It was lovely to meet up with you again in Germany, and glad you loved Venice (my favourite city).
> 
> Gerald


Hi Norman & Liz,

The same sentiments from Rita and I.

Best regards,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## KITTYKAMPER

Norman and Liz, sorry your holiday was cut short under such sad circumstances, driving all that way in a short time with a heavy heart must have been awful.
Hope everyone else is home and well, for those lucky buggers still on tour hope you are all having a great time.
We are now back home after a brief touch down and quick turn around last week before we headed off again to the Dales with Mum in law ( who loves the van and really enjoyed her 2nd 'road trip'). The German wine is all but finished and Steve is having severe withdrawl symptoms for German sausage! 
Had a great time in Germany and will certainly be going again, was great meeting so many if not all of you.
Big thanks to Ken and Jen for everything, also some special thanks are due to.....
...... Ken and Kenny for the great entertainment
...... Fortero twins for the 'sky at night' show
...... Sandy for the highlight of my trip...the eagle owl chicks !!!
...... All the dog owners who indulged me and my 'dog daftness'
...... and lots of you who shared experiences and tips.
Now it's back to reality and back to the oil rig for us, but at least it's just for 2 weeks and then we get to go away in the van again.
Cheers all !
Kathy


----------



## owl129

Hi all
first many thanks for the org to Ken and Jen although we only arrived for the second week before moving on. I am sitting here amongst the debris of two weeks away with the rest of the family abandoning the ship, saying we will be back to clear up !!we would have loved to see more of you but as some of you might know our young grand son broke out in chicken pox on the way down so we thought it best to stay clear, how ever we must say thanks to Alan and Shelia who were next to us, with Alan fixing our power problem and Shelia putting up with our young grand daughter.
We would also like to thank Jock and Rita for recommending the site just outside of Eindhoven it was really good with a lake and plenty of play areas for the young ones, oh and a good little bar/restaurant on site for me! we also found a couple of good sites on the way back one at Maria Lachs just north of Koblenz and one just south of Dusseldorf at unterbach. Once again many thanks for the experience, as this was our first meet over the water and it was good to have the confidence that there were people there to help and give advise.

Paul and Sue


----------



## JockandRita

owl129 said:


> Hi all
> first many thanks for the org to Ken and Jen although we only arrived for the second week before moving on. I am sitting here amongst the debris of two weeks away with the rest of the family abandoning the ship, saying we will be back to clear up !!we would have loved to see more of you but as some of you might know our young grand son broke out in chicken pox on the way down so we thought it best to stay clear, how ever we must say thanks to Alan and Shelia who were next to us, with Alan fixing our power problem and Shelia putting up with our young grand daughter.
> We would also like to thank Jock and Rita for recommending the site just outside of Eindhoven it was really good with a lake and plenty of play areas for the young ones, oh and a good little bar/restaurant on site for me! we also found a couple of good sites on the way back one at Maria Lachs just north of Koblenz and one just south of Dusseldorf at unterbach. Once again many thanks for the experience, as this was our first meet over the water and it was good to have the confidence that there were people there to help and give advise.
> 
> Paul and Sue


Hi Paul & Sue,

Sorry that there wasn't a chance to get together at Lorely Blick, but we had to move south on the Wednesday morning. We'll catch up with each other at the end of July. :wink: :wink: :wink:

Glad to hear that you enjoyed your first experience of MH'ing abroad, and that the site just outside Eindhoven proved to be suitable for you. We only came across it purely by the necessity of a place to night over, as there are no Aires or Stellplatz in Holland.

Glad to hear that you are all home safely.

Cheers for now,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## Hezbez

Really sorry to hear your news Norman. What a rotten end to your trip.
Hope to meet up with you again at another rally.


----------



## Spacerunner

We arrived home just 2 hours ago and spent an hour recycling the junk mail!
We had a great time both at the official meets and during our meanderings through Northern France. Set the satnav to avoid toll roads and saw a lot of the countryside and tiny villages.

We visited Arromanches and several of our War Cemeteries, made us think about how lucky we are to enjoy our older years.

The only fly in the ointment was being stopped by the gendarmerie and made to pay an on-the-spot fine of 90 euros (!) for failing to stop at a 'stop' sign.
Certainly not going to liberate the French again after that, blurry ingrats!! :lol:


----------



## JockandRita

Spacerunner said:


> The only fly in the ointment was being stopped by the gendarmerie and made to pay an on-the-spot fine of 90 euros (!) for failing to stop at a 'stop' sign.
> Certainly not going to liberate the French again after that, blurry ingrats!! :lol:


I hope you insisted upon a receipt, and then pointed out to them that if it hadn't been for the likes of our grandfathers, they might have been speaking German. :lol: 
No doubt, that would have earned you another €90 fine. :roll:

Apart from you brief "interaction", we are glad that you both had a great time, and got home safely.

Best regards,

Jock & Rita.

BTW, does anyone know if Ken & Jen are back yet?


----------



## Spacerunner

JockandRita said:


> I hope you insisted upon a receipt, and then pointed out to them that if it hadn't been for the likes of our grandfathers, they might have been speaking German. :lol:
> No doubt, that would have earned you another €90 fine. :roll:
> 
> Apart from you brief "interaction", we are glad that you both had a great time, and got home safely.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Jock & Rita.
> 
> BTW, does anyone know if Ken & Jen are back yet?


Jen and Ken are due back around the 4/5th July.

BTW Checked out the alleged stop sign on Google Earth street view, and you know what......no sign!! :roll:

Yes I did get a receipt with the position of the offence (alleged)


----------



## lecky7

Greetings Norman & Liz-- really sorry to hear your bad news, we have just returned Home, after we left you we went to our daughters place in Germany, & stayed for a few days, then made our weary way home. caught an early morning ferry hoping to avoid problems on the M25-- no way-- it took us nearly 4hrs. to do 100 miles, stop start all the way, finally got home at 4pm, completley k-----d. Well anyway, hope to meet up with you all again sometime, thanks to Ken & Jen of course, what a happy crowd.
Mike W & Jenny


----------



## clianthus

Well we got back last night from an excellent trip. Where does all that washing come from  

We had a great time on the Meets and enjoyed the company of many MHF members we hadn't met before, as well as some old friends. Thank you all for your company, we should do it again sometime :lol: 

So sorry you ended your trip with bad news Norman and Liz, it can't have been a nice journey home. 

We decided against going south to Lake Constance after Loreleyblick and instead headed for Normandy where the weather was forcast to be better. For a change they turned out to be right :lol: 

We seem to have been round and about the same places as Spacerunner so it's a wonder we didn't meet you again. We really enjoyed Normandy, it's a place we kept saying we would visit but always seemed to pass through on our way south.

We would like to say a special thank you to Gerald for all the help he gave us when trying to get a vet for Mollie at Enkirch. She's been right as rain since and coming back to England with her for the 1st time was nowhere near as complicated as I imagined.

Well it's back to the ironing for me I suppose, but a big thanks to you all for coming and being so nice


----------



## Spacerunner

Mmmmm errrr! We just booked P&O to go back in September!!

Good price from Sept 1st £31.25 each way Dover to Calais, difficult to refuse.

Jen, shamed we didn't meet again during our wanderings, but we did did meet up with Jolly Jack and friends at Ardres and enjoyed a 'frites feast'!


----------



## JollyJack

Yes it was great to see you John & June and hear all about MHF in Germany! Sorry we missed it. Sounds like everyone had a really nice time.

We too may be returning to France in Sept - not sure yet - perhaps we'll have a few more of those Frites!


----------



## gaspode

Thanks everyone for the kind comments on these meets, Jen and I are pleased that everyone seemed to enjoy themselves.

So where do we go next year? I'm out of suggestions really so maybe someone else could suggest something (or even organise it). What we really need is an event to centre the meet around such as we did with the Amboise band contests.

Suggestions on a postcard please.................... :wink:


----------



## KITTYKAMPER

Hi Ken and Jen
back home already ? hope rest of trip was good.
glad Mollie is better, she's such a special dog. You can count us in for next year but don't be too optimistic about someone else oranising..... you two did such a good job you might be lumbered again ! ( tee hee )
Jen... darling.... ironing is the devils creation ....STOP. If it needs ironing, take it to the charity shop and buy a replacement that doesn't need ironing ( Motorhoming rule No.17) 
....said replacement should not cost more than a bottle of wine (Motorhoming rule No.18)
Just seen ferry crossing Dover-Dunkirk, 25 July, £13 .....did I miss something ? too good to be true ? well it is at midnight but hey I can have Dinner in Dover , kill some time on internet, cross late and crash ready for early drive south. Driving to Spain solo then Steve is flying direct to Gerona with daughter and grandkids.
August.....Spanish Costa.....campsite......his grandkids....what was I thinking of ? ( it was my idea !)
off to work tomorrow, 2 weeks in the North Sea then ....freeeeeeeedom !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandy_Saunders

gaspode said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind comments on these meets, Jen and I are pleased that everyone seemed to enjoy themselves.
> 
> So where do we go next year? I'm out of suggestions really so maybe someone else could suggest something (or even organise it). What we really need is an event to centre the meet around such as we did with the Amboise band contests.
> 
> Suggestions on a postcard please.................... :wink:


Hi Ken

Last year, quite by accident, we stumbled across the marionette festival at Charleville Mezieres and had a fantastic time. The streets are full of various acts, not only puppets but acrobats, painters, actors etc. There are also more formal shows in theatres etc. It would easily form a suitable event for a meet.

Marionette festival

There is a decent campsite in town located by the river and a short walk into town. It gets busy during the marionette festival and would need booking. There is also an aire by the campsite which holds about eight vehicles, we stayed there last year.

The festival only happens once every two or three years and the next one is on 16-25th September 2011. It's obviously not in June as previous year's meets have been and I'm not sure how critical the date is to you. Otherwise it would be a great venue.

Thanks again for this year.

Cheers

Sandy


----------



## geraldandannie

Apparently, there are asparagus festivals in Germany between April and June next year 8O 

Maybe not. I'll get me coat :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## Spacerunner

Having missed Amboise brass band event last year I would love another meet there.

On another tack, we found a great little campsite less than 90 kilowotsits south of Calais. It would be a great venue for first timers in France or those with limited time, i.e. workers!!  .
The owner has said she would give a discount for 10 vans or over.
Anyone interested I can post more details.


----------



## Hezbez

gaspode said:


> So where do we go next year? I'm out of suggestions really so maybe someone else could suggest something (or even organise it). What we really need is an event to centre the meet around such as we did with the Amboise band contests.
> 
> Suggestions on a postcard please.................... :wink:


How about a meet that centres around following some of the stages of Le Tour de France route next year?

I've never experienced the race, so I 've no idea how easy or difficult it would be to find somewhere for us all to camp near the route.
When you watch it on TV there is an abundance of Camping Cars lining the route (and yes, I am a wee bit jealous of them!).

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-89035-.html

Maybe someone who has followed Le Tour in their motorhome could advise us of the practicalities of such a trip?

Just an idea.


----------



## suedew

geraldandannie said:


> Apparently, there are asparagus festivals in Germany between April and June next year 8O
> 
> Maybe not. I'll get me coat :wink:
> 
> Gerald


Wot's wrong with asparagus, love the stuff, intrigued to know what a festival would involve, can you make asparagus wine? :lol: 
Sue


----------



## Sandy_Saunders

Much as I like asparagus myself, the Tour de France sounds more fun. 

Getting a group of people round the various stages and planning the overnight stops in potentially crowded areas might be hard work though.

We are still on our wanderings, after Loreleyblick, we went down to Alsace, then the Black Forest and now in the Bavarian Alps for the Oberammergau passion play. Tomorrow sees the start of a slow meander back, via the Romantic Road, perhaps the Mosel valley again (for more wine) and parts of Lorraine. Our ferry is on the 20th.

Best wishes to all.

Sandy & Anne


----------



## peejay

Germany is famous for its tourist or holiday routes (Ferienstrasse) like the romantische strasse, mosel weinstrasse etc etc, but did you know there are several asparagus routes as well? I kid you not.

Just google 'spargelstrasse' and google translate the results.

Must get out more. :roll: 

Pete


----------



## captmike

My thoughts on the next venue are that it should revolve around a topic of appeal to the maximum number of people..........booze and music spring to mind. What do others think? Something along those lines must be going on in France during June. 

Mike


----------



## clianthus

Hi

I have just noticed that trevorf has put some photos of the trip in the MHF gallery:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=115643

If anyone else has any it would be lovely to see them, so please add them to Trevors.

Thanks for starting the album.


----------

